# رد فعل المسلمين لو منعت المصاحف من دخول اوروبا مع حامليها



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*ما هو رد قعل المسلمين لو منعت امريكا أو اى دوله اوروبيه دخول المصاحف مع المسلمين اسوة بمعامله السعوديه وبعض دول الخليج لحاملى الآنجيل*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يحق للمسلمين ان يهاجموا اوروبا او امريكا على هكذا قرار
:beee:


----------



## Fadie (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ولا يقدروا يفتحوا بقهم


----------



## حازم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*مش هنعمل اى حاجه خالص لان المصاحف داخل هذه الدول اصلا. وحتى لو اعترضوا فلا جدوى من ذلك لانه يعتبر قرار داخلى للدوله وممكن يمنعوا اى كتاب من الدخول. ومش بس كده  ده كمان ممكن تمنع الشخص كله من دخول الدوله ولاكن لا اظن نها تستطيع منع دخول القرآن علشان اللبانه الى بيندغوها اسمها الحريه​*.
.
.


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم


> لا اظن نها تستطيع منع دخول القرآن علشان اللبانه الى بيندغوها اسمها الحريه



علشان تعرف ان الاسلام دين عنصري ومتخلف


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*طبعآ هيعترضوا لاكن هيهات​*


----------



## lord12 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مش بعيده على الأمريكان
ماهي فرنسا منعت ارتداء المسلمات الحجاب وسابوا اليهود يلبسوا تقية الاخفا بتاعتهم


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> مش بعيده على الأمريكان
> ماهي فرنسا منعت ارتداء المسلمات الحجاب وسابوا اليهود يلبسوا تقية الاخفا بتاعتهم


*
لا لا لا لا لا ... تقية ؟؟ عيييييييييب عليييييييك ده انت مسلم ... و عارف التقية ... التقية التي تفرد بها الاسلااااام يا عزيزي عن غيره من الاديان ....

اما التانية اسمها "الطاقية" --- هذا اللفظ العامي المصري !!!!!

حااااااسب و لا تخلط !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## مسلمة جدا (25 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *ما هو رد قعل المسلمين لو منعت امريكا أو اى دوله اوروبيه دخول المصاحف مع المسلمين اسوة بمعامله السعوديه وبعض دول الخليج لحاملى الآنجيل*




باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على الحبيب رسول الله


صدقني يا عزيزي مش حيهمنا عارف ليه؟؟

لاننا نحفظ ونحمل القرآن في صدورنا وعقولنا...نحفظه كمل هو دون تبديل أو تحريف وعن ظهر قلب كمان...وليس حفظا فقط بل ونطبقه في حياتنا اليومية ففيه حل لكل القضايا الاسلامية

والحمد لله رب العزة القوي الحميد...تعهد بحفظه ولو عمدت أمريكا بحرق كل المصاحف تبقى كلمة الله ولو كره الكافرون..
فلا يخلو بيت مسلم من طفل صغير أو شاب أو حتى كهل حافظ للقرآن ولله الحمد

فالتفعلوا ما شئتم فلا نبالي 

والله ولينا ونعم النصير


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على الحبيب رسول الله
> 
> 
> صدقني يا عزيزي مش حيهمنا عارف ليه؟؟
> ...



-


----------



## حازم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> حازم
> 
> 
> علشان تعرف ان الاسلام دين عنصري ومتخلف



*فهمت كلامى بطرقه محدوده لان(اللبانه)تريقه على الحريه التى هى فى الاساس اباحيه
انا لا انكر هذه الاباحيه عليهم ابدا 
اما العنصريه امر مختلف مدخلش الامور فى بعضها لا فيها كلام كتير
ولعلمك الموضوع كله ممكن يكون فيه تلميح للعنصريه ولاكن ما دام قانون الدوله هكذا وجب علينا العمل به وان كان هناك اعتراض عليه منى او منك ويحق لنا ان نقول انه قانون عنصرى فى حالة منعهم نوع من الكتب السماويه وغير السماويه اما منعهم لكل الكتب بصف عامه ده اسمه قانون دوله​*


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *مش هنعمل اى حاجه خالص لان المصاحف داخل هذه الدول اصلا. وحتى لو اعترضوا فلا جدوى من ذلك لانه يعتبر قرار داخلى للدوله وممكن يمنعوا اى كتاب من الدخول. ومش بس كده  ده كمان ممكن تمنع الشخص كله من دخول الدوله ولاكن لا اظن نها تستطيع منع دخول القرآن علشان اللبانه الى بيندغوها اسمها الحريه​*.
> .
> .



*يعنى لسه اللبانه اللى اسمها حريه ما دخلتش السعودية بكرة تدخل لما البترول يخلص:smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: *


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *فهمت كلامى بطرقه محدوده لان(اللبانه)تريقه على الحريه التى هى فى الاساس اباحيه
> انا لا انكر هذه الاباحيه عليهم ابدا
> اما العنصريه امر مختلف مدخلش الامور فى بعضها لا فيها كلام كتير
> ولعلمك الموضوع كله ممكن يكون فيه تلميح للعنصريه ولاكن ما دام قانون الدوله هكذا وجب علينا العمل به وان كان هناك اعتراض عليه منى او منك ويحق لنا ان نقول انه قانون عنصرى فى حالة منعهم نوع من الكتب السماويه وغير السماويه اما منعهم لكل الكتب بصف عامه ده اسمه قانون دوله​*



انت فكرتنى بعضو مجلس شعب فى الانتخابات وكان قدامه منافس يستحق العضويه وديمقراطى فذهب العضو وقال لهم ان المنافس ده ديموقراطى والعياذ بالله وفعلا سقط علشان الجهله فهموا الديمقراطيه انها حاجه ابيحه يعنى حلوة ابيحه دى


----------



## مسلمة جدا (25 ديسمبر 2006)

حافظين وفاهمين وكلام ربنا في القرآن واضح بس إنتو اللي مش شايفين الحق لانو نيتكم سودة

قال الله تعالى في كتابه العزيز:

((إن اللذين كفروا سواء عليهم انذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون(6)ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم غشاوة ولهم عذاب عظيم (7) ومن الناس من يقول  آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وما هم بمؤمنين(8) يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا وما يخدعون إلا انفسهم وما يشعرون (9) في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضاً ولهم عذاب أليم بما كانوا يكذبون (10)سورة البقرة

فمهما نقول ما هتتهدوش لانكم مكابرين وعارفين الحق لان الحق باين وعمرو ما يستخبى والنبي العربي الامي اللي هو سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام مذكور عندكم في الانجيل قبل ما يتحرف بس للأسف الرهبان دحكوا على الناس وقعدوا يكتبوا كلامهم المؤلف إنتو خراف ضالة بتمشوا وراهم وخلاص... اله يهديكم جميعا


صدق الله العظيم حين قال: 

قال تعالى : } يـأيها الذين أمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم لا يألونكم خبالاً ودوا ما عنتم قد بدت البغضاء من أفواههم وما تخفي صدورهم أكبر قد بينا لكم الآيات ان كنتم تعقلون ` هاأنتم أولاء تحبونهم ولا يحبونكم وتؤمنون بالكتاب كله واذا لقوكم قالوا آمنا واذا خلوا عضوا عليكم الأنامل من الغيظ قل موتوا بغيظكم إن الله عليم بذات الصدور ` إن تمسسكم حسنة تسؤهم وإن تصبكم سيئة يفرحوا بها وإن تصبروا وتتقوا لا يضركم كيدهم شيئاً إن الله بما يعملون محيط { صدق الله العظيم .

فنحن لا نحمل لكم كل الود والاحترام لاننا امرنا من ربنا ان نحترمكم ونحترم كل دين سماوي وأنتم لا تحملون لنا إلا البغض كله وهنا وكالعادة يصدق القرآن في كل ما جاء به

حسبنا الله وحده ونعم الوكيل


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا
مالي انا ومال آيات القرآن ؟
نحن نتكلم في موضوع عام


----------



## حازم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> انت فكرتنى بعضو مجلس شعب فى الانتخابات وكان قدامه منافس يستحق العضويه وديمقراطى فذهب العضو وقال لهم ان المنافس ده ديموقراطى والعياذ بالله وفعلا سقط علشان الجهله فهموا الديمقراطيه انها حاجه ابيحه يعنى حلوة ابيحه دى



*تا هيرو فى معانى كثيره تقترب من بعضها البعض مثل(الحريه والديمقراطيه والعدل والمسواه....الخ) وكل كلمه لها مكانها فى الموضوع والاخ لايت حب يدخل العنصريه فى الموضوع وبيستشهد بكلامى عن الحريه لكى يحاول ان يثبت امر اخر فى موضوع كنا نتحاور فيه وهو (الاسلام دين عنصرى)لذلك قال (علشان تعرف ان الاسلام دين عنصري ومتخلف) فاوضحت له الاختلاف بين العنصريه الذى يقصدها وقانون دوله. وعشان اوضح اكثر.
ده قانون دوله وليس تشريع موجود فى القرآن والسنه لانه لو كان تشريع اسلامى لكانت كل الدول الاسلاميه تسعى لتطبيقه فما دخل الدين الاسلامى فى عمومه بقانون دوله ربما يوصف من نظركم انه عنصرى لاكن لا يجوز تعميم العنصريه على الدين الاسلامى كله والخلط بين موضوعك وموضوع الاخ لايت واستشهاده بامر لا يقارن.
اما الاباحيه هناك ليس لها اى علاقه بالعقيده المسيحيه وانت تعلم ان اى شىء مباح عندهم بغض النظر عن ديانتهم فانا اتحدث عنهم كدول تتعامل بقانون الحريه المطلقه فى كل شى واى شىء
ارجوا ان اكون اوضحت القصد من قولى دون جهل كما تقول اوتخلف كما يقول لايت​*


----------



## مسلمة جدا (25 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> مسلمة جدا
> مالي انا ومال آيات القرآن ؟
> نحن نتكلم في موضوع عام



إيه الذكاء اللي عليكم ده؟

إذا كان القرآن والمصاحف هي أساس الموضوع وعنوانه مالكم ازاي؟؟؟

سبحان الله...بجد الحمد لله على الهداية ونعمة العقل


----------



## coptic hero (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> إيه الذكاء اللي عليكم ده؟
> 
> إذا كان القرآن والمصاحف هي أساس الموضوع وعنوانه مالكم ازاي؟؟؟
> 
> سبحان الله...بجد الحمد لله على الهداية ونعمة العقل



احنا مش بنتكلم عن الحفظ احنا بنقول ايه ردود الفعل لو وقع عليكم هذا الظلم الذى تفرضه السعوديه على المسيحيين


----------



## حازم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> مسلمة جدا
> مالي انا ومال آيات القرآن ؟
> نحن نتكلم في موضوع عام



*سبحان الله 

ما انت عارف اه انه موضوع عام 
دخلت العنصريه ليه فى الموضوع

اخى لايت لا تكن متخبطا وتناقد فى كلامك​*.
.
.


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> احنا مش بنتكلم عن الحفظ احنا بنقول ايه ردود الفعل لو وقع عليكم هذا الظلم الذى تفرضه السعوديه على المسيحيين




هذا الكلام خطا لانة منهى ان ناخذ المصحف لارض الكفار

نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسافر بالقرآن إلى أرض العدو قال مالك أراه مخافة أن يناله العدو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسافر بالقرآن إلى أرض العدو قال مالك أراه مخافة أن يناله العدو



هو مش كتاب الله على كلامك المفروض يبقى محفوظ من اى شر ولا اية ؟؟؟

هو نهاكم تخدوة علشان الكفار دول بيفكروا و لو شافوا كتاب زى دة هيبينوا الكذب و الخداع اللى فية ...


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هو مش كتاب الله على كلامك المفروض يبقى محفوظ من اى شر ولا اية ؟؟؟
> 
> هو نهاكم تخدوة علشان الكفار دول بيفكروا و لو شافوا كتاب زى دة هيبينوا الكذب و الخداع اللى فية ...




بعد اذنك انا تكلمت بادب و احترام و لم امس دينك بسوء فارجو منك ان تكون المعاملة بالمثل 
و لو تكلمنا بالمنطق هل يعرف اصلا الغرب العربية من اصلة لكى يعرفوا ما فى القران ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> بعد اذنك انا تكلمت بادب و احترام و لم امس دينك بسوء فارجو منك ان تكون المعاملة بالمثل
> و لو تكلمنا بالمنطق هل يعرف اصلا الغرب العربية من اصلة لكى يعرفوا ما فى القران ؟



طبعآ يعرفوها !!!


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طبعآ يعرفوها !!!




اذا كان هناك الكثير من العرب لا يعرفون قواعد اللغة العربية فما بالك بالغرب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> بعد اذنك انا تكلمت بادب و احترام



فين الأدب و الأحترام و انت كاتب :



> هذا الكلام خطا لانة منهى ان ناخذ المصحف لارض الكفار



تقصد اية بأرض الكفار .. أرض المسحيين طبعآ !!!!



> اذا كان هناك الكثير من العرب لا يعرفون قواعد اللغة العربية فما بالك بالغرب



هما جاهلين مش عارفين يتعلموا لغتهم ... الغرب مش مسؤلين عن الجهل دة !!!


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الزميله فراشة مسيحية لنكون صرحاء من البداية
السنا نحن المسلمين كفارا فى عقيدتكم ؟
لماذا اذا الغضب عندما ننعتكم بالكفار فى عقيدتنا ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> السنا نحن المسلمين كفارا فى عقيدتكم ؟
> لماذا اذا الغضب عندما ننعتكم بالكفار فى عقيدتنا ؟



لا طبعآ عقيدتنا ولا اتكلمت عليكم خالص

و لا نعتت بأى حد بالكفر !!

بتجيب منين الكلام دة ؟!


----------



## Michael (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يارب التنفيذ

ولو يعدم دخول المحجبات امريكا وكندا كما فعل الرئيس جاك شيراك

وبكرة نشوف


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

انا لم اقصد كلمه كفار تحديدا و لكن بمعناها
من الذى سيدخل النار ؟؟ اليسوا الكفار 
و نحن فى عقيدتكم غير مؤمنين بعقيدة الفداء اذا فمصيرنا هو النار


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> انا لم اقصد كلمه كفار تحديدا و لكن بمعناها
> من الذى سيدخل النار ؟؟ اليسوا الكفار
> و نحن فى عقيدتكم غير مؤمنين بعقيدة الفداء اذا فمصيرنا هو النار



ماتحورش فى الكلام 

نصكم فى القرآن واضح و مباشر و صريح و نعتونا بالكفار اكثر من مرة 

و لا تترجم كلامنا على طريقتكم 

احنا لا قولنا ولا هنقول عليكم كفار 

انتوا قطيع ضائع و الرب يرعاكم و يرجعكم لحظيرتة 

و ماتفهمش كلامى دة غلط لحسن تفتكرنى بتريق ولا حاجة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> هذا الكلام خطا لانة منهى ان ناخذ المصحف لارض الكفار
> 
> طبعا مانت علموك منذ صغرك ان النصارى كفار ومغضوب عليهم وضالين فلا استغرب من نعتك لنا بالكفار
> 
> نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسافر بالقرآن إلى أرض العدو قال مالك أراه مخافة أن يناله العدو



طيب ما دام هذا هو شرع رسول الله اذا قلي كم مسلم موجود في دول اوروبا المسيحية وامريكا المسيحية ؟

ولماذا تسمح السعودية لهم بالذهاب الى ارض المسيحيين (الكفار حسب عقيدتكم) ؟


----------



## masry_1979 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> [ماتحورش فى الكلام
> 
> نصكم فى القرآن واضح و مباشر و صريح و نعتونا بالكفار اكثر من مرة
> 
> ...


----------



## mfwxm (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الحمد لله اولا على نعمة الاسلام فكلما هاجم الاسلام الجهله والحقدون ينصر الاسلام رب الاسلام بدليل ان عدد الامريكان اللى اسلمو بعد 11 ديسمبر فى ارتفاع وكما قال ابو طلب جد الرسول عندما هاجم ابراها بقوته السعوديه قريش قديما وارد ان يهدم الكعبه ينصر البيت رب البيت واساءلو التاريخ ماذا حصل لقوات ابرها لو لم يكن قد حذفتم التاريخ اساسا وابدلتوه عندكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يا مصرى

القرآن لما بيقول كافر ليس وصف و انما شتيمة

خليك امين فى التفسير


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> > [ماتحورش فى الكلام
> >
> > نصكم فى القرآن واضح و مباشر و صريح و نعتونا بالكفار اكثر من مرة
> >
> ...


----------



## masry_1979 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ستي أنا مش بتكلم على القرآن أنا بتكلم على اللغة العربية لغتي ولغتك .

كافر هي من لم يؤمن بعقيدة الآخر . دوري عن معني كفر في مختار الصحاح .

وعندما يقول القرآن (لقد كفر الذين قالوا أنا نصارى ) اي لم يؤمنوا ولم يصدقوا بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .
فهل أنت تؤمنين بالقرآن طبعا لا خليكي على كفرك بالقرآن .

وأنا أيضا كافر بما جاء به الكتاب المقدس وأقول ليس هو الكتاب المقدس أكفر به فأنا كافر بالكتاب الذي بين أيديكم الآن .
خلص الكلام .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> يا ستي أنا مش بتكلم على القرآن أنا بتكلم على اللغة العربية لغتي ولغتك .



مش لغة القرآن هى اللغة العربية ؟؟


----------



## masry_1979 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> ولكن الموضوع لا يقتصر على كلمة كافر بمحمد كصفة فقط ولكن الموضوع اكبر من ذلك
> فالقرآن يتهمنا بالكفر بالسيد المسيح الامر الذي ليس لكم يا مسلمين علاقة او مصلحة به
> 
> ايضا الاسلام يقول عن الكنيسة انها بيت كفر والذين فيها كفار وهذا كلام ليس سهل بالمرة



نعم أنت تكفر بالسيد المسيح رسول الله  . اليس كلامي صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟

إذا ما يترتب عليه كله كفر عندما تدخل الكنيسة تمارس طقوسك الكفرية بوجة نظرنا لأنها ليست من عند الله ولكن من عند بولس وحنا ومتى .....الخ 

أفهمهالك يعني لما أنا اروح أشرب خمرة دا غلط ولما اتعود اشربها في بيت معين لنقل بيت س فهذا البيت يعتبر بيت الخطأ لأنه يشرب فيه الخمرة .

وبالمثل أنت تكفر بما أفعل أنا بالمسجد ففي نظرك أن المسجد ليس بيت عبادة .

الموضوع ميتخدش افش ؟ دي بالمصري بلاش لغة عربية !!!!!!!!​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> نعم أنت تكفر بالسيد المسيح رسول الله  . اليس كلامي صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولكن هذا ليس شأنكم يا مسلمين
> مالكم ومالنا احن حرين نعبد الي نعبده :dntknw:
> ...



ولكنك تناقد نفسك

انت قلت


> كافر هي من لم يؤمن بعقيدة الآخر



ولكنك ناقدت نفسك وقلت 



> نعم أنت تكفر بالسيد المسيح رسول الله  . اليس كلامي صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟



اذا انت تناقد نفسك لانك قلت ان كافر هي من لم يؤمن بعقيدة الآخر وقلت ايضا اننا كفار لاننا كفرنا بالسيد المسيح ؟

اليس كذلك ؟

سؤالي: الم تؤكد انت بنفسك ان وصفكم لنا بالكفار هي ليس لاننا لم نؤمن بمحمد ؟ ولكن لانكم ببساطة تكفرون بعقيدتنا.


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الزميله فراشة مسيحية ليس تحويرا فى الكلام و لكن المؤمن فى عقيدته لابد ان يكون كافرا فى عقيدة الاخرين و الا كانت كل الناس مؤمنه


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> نعم أنت تكفر بالسيد المسيح رسول الله  . اليس كلامي صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولكن هذا ليس شأنكم يا مسلمين
> مالكم ومالنا احن حرين نعبد الي نعبده :dntknw:
> ...



ولكنك تناقد نفسك

انت قلت


> كافر هي من لم يؤمن بعقيدة الآخر



ولكنك ناقدت نفسك وقلت 



> نعم أنت تكفر بالسيد المسيح رسول الله  . اليس كلامي صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟



اذا انت تناقد نفسك لانك قلت ان كافر هي من لم يؤمن بعقيدة الآخر وقلت ايضا اننا كفار لاننا كفرنا بالسيد المسيح ؟

اليس كذلك ؟

سؤالي: الم تؤكد انت بنفسك ان وصفكم لنا بالكفار هي ليس لاننا لم نؤمن بمحمد ؟ ولكن لانكم ببساطة تكفرون بعقيدتنا.


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الزميل لايت بلو انت تخرج عن نطاق الموضوع 
نحن اوضحنا فقط معنى الكفر و الموضوع هو منع المصاحف من دخول اوربا


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> الزميل لايت بلو انت تخرج عن نطاق الموضوع
> نحن اوضحنا فقط معنى الكفر و الموضوع هو منع المصاحف من دخول اوربا



*ياراجل ده انتوا خرجتوا 200 مرة عن الموضوع*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اتمنى منع اقتناء الاناجيل في جميع الدول الاسلاميه
واتمنى من الدول الاسلاميه ان تمارس العنصريه
لأن واضح ان الحريه خليتكم تطاولوا على الرسول


----------



## السني (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فالتفعلوا ما شئتم فلا نبالي 

والله ولينا ونعم النصير
*يريدون ان يطفؤوا نور الله بافواههم ويابى الله الا ان يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون* 
الاسلام دين حي
قال البابا لو انفق على الاسلام  ما ينفق على المسيحية لأسلم كل من في الارض


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> قال البابا لو انفق على الاسلام ما ينفق على المسيحية لأسلم كل من في الارض



بابا مين دة اللى قال كدة يا روح بابا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> اتمنى منع اقتناء الاناجيل في جميع الدول الاسلاميه
> واتمنى من الدول الاسلاميه ان تمارس العنصريه
> لأن واضح ان الحريه خليتكم تطاولوا على الرسول




*يبني روح ناااااام .... انت عنصري بطريقة فظيعة !!!!

و ده مش عيب فيك ... ده عيب في اللي انت ماشي وراه ..

هو كمان كان عنصري كده ...

و أجلا يهود خيبر و بني النضير من بلادهم

و قبل ما يموت قال : أخرجوا المشركين من جزيرة العرب 

يعني حتي و هو بيموت عنصري !!! و يأمر بالتطهير العرقي !!!

مش غريبة انك تطلع زيه !!!*


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بابا مين دة اللى قال كدة يا روح بابا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*يكونش بابا نويل جالو في المنام و قالو كده ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> اتمنى منع اقتناء الاناجيل في جميع الدول الاسلاميه
> واتمنى من الدول الاسلاميه ان تمارس العنصريه
> لأن واضح ان الحريه خليتكم تطاولوا على الرسول



علشان تخرب كل الدول الاسلامية

يا ابنى الانجيل سبب بركة لكل مكان يتواجد فية انتوا تطولوا تمسكوة بس و تخدوا بركتة


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

raymond  هل قرات لماذا تم اجلاء يهود خيبر و بنى النضير من بلادهم كما تقول ؟؟
ام انك تتكلم بدون وعى و علم ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> يكونش بابا نويل جالو في المنام و قالو كده ؟



ههههههههههههه

لا بابا نويل ميقلش كدة ...

دا تلاقية بابا ميدو على رأى كوبتك هيرووووو

هههههههههههههه

وحش بابا ميدو دة شرييييييييييييييير عايز الناس كلها تروح النار زية


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> علشان تخرب كل الدول الاسلامية
> 
> يا ابنى الانجيل سبب بركة لكل مكان يتواجد فية انتوا تطولوا تمسكوة بس و تخدوا بركتة



السعودية ليس فيها اناجيل و تعتبر من اغنى الدول


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> raymond  هل قرات لماذا تم اجلاء يهود خيبر و بنى النضير من بلادهم كما تقول ؟؟
> ام انك تتكلم بدون وعى و علم ؟



*طب ليه ؟؟ قولنا كده السبب الفظييييييييييييع اللي حصل علشانه ده كله*


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية نحن ايضا نجيد السخرية من الاخرين 
اذا كان هذا هو الاسلوب فلتخبرينا من فضلك و نغلق النقاش معكى بكل ادب و ود


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *يبني روح ناااااام .... انت عنصري بطريقة فظيعة !!!!
> 
> و ده مش عيب فيك ... ده عيب في اللي انت ماشي وراه ..
> 
> ...



ماتتكلمش عن الرسول دلوقتي ولا انتوا عايزين اي حاجه عشان تفشوا غلكم في الرسول

عايز تتكلم عليا
اعتبرني ياعم عنصري
وهو بعد الي بتعملوه ده مش عايزني ابقى عنصري
طول النهار والليل نازلين شتايم وتريقه ومفيش حد من المشرفين بيكح معاكم
لكن مع المسلمين الامر مختلف
وزي ماقولتلك اعتبرني عنصري


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *طب ليه ؟؟ قولنا كده السبب الفظييييييييييييع اللي حصل علشانه ده كله*



انا سالتك بادب لية باة السخرية فى كلامك ؟


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

احسن حاجه عملتها السعوديه منعت اقتناء المسيحيين للأناجيل


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> السعودية ليس فيها اناجيل و تعتبر من اغنى الدول



*نعم ... و السعودية موضوعة ضمن "القائمة السوداء" ضمن قوائم حقوق الانسان العالمية و ياريت تتابع موقع منظمة حقوق الانسان !!!*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> علشان تخرب كل الدول الاسلامية
> 
> يا ابنى الانجيل سبب بركة لكل مكان يتواجد فية انتوا تطولوا تمسكوة بس و تخدوا بركتة



طيب احنا عايزين الدول الاسلاميه تخرب
خلينالكم البركه


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *نعم ... و السعودية موضوعة ضمن "القائمة السوداء" ضمن قوائم حقوق الانسان العالمية و ياريت تتابع موقع منظمة حقوق الانسان !!!*




انا لم اتناول حقوق الانسان لا من قريب و لا من بعيد 
انا فقط تكلمت عن البركه و خراب الدول التى ليس فيها انجيل


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> انا سالتك بادب لية باة السخرية فى كلامك ؟




*ماهو شوف.. علشان عصماء بنت مروان و أم قرفة يقتلوا تلك القتلة الشنعاء المريعة !!!

واحدة و هي ترضع صغيرها و التانية بين جملين شقوها !!!

ايه السبب اللي يخلي المسلمين يقتلوا الناس دي بالطريقة دي ؟

قولي انت عالسبب*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشه مش ملاحظه ان اسلوبك بقى كله محبه
مره تقولي ياروح بابا ومره تقولي ميدو 
ايه المحبه دي
لا انا كدا خايف عليكي
خفي المحبه شويه


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

انت تكلمت عن يهود خيبر و الان تتكلم عن اشياء اخرى


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> انا لم اتناول حقوق الانسان لا من قريب و لا من بعيد
> انا فقط تكلمت عن البركه و خراب الدول التى ليس فيها انجيل



*و الدول التي تنتهك حقوق الانسان داخل اراضيها من رعاياها 

مش تبقي دولة بايظة ؟ و لا دولة جميييييلة؟*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *ماهو شوف.. علشان عصماء بنت مروان و أم قرفة يقتلوا تلك القتلة الشنعاء المريعة !!!
> 
> واحدة و هي ترضع صغيرها و التانية بين جملين شقوها !!!
> 
> ...



اختك كيتي قبل كدا قعدت تقول كلام زي ده وحطتلها الرد وسكتها
ياريت بقى نشوف واحد امور منكم كدا ويشرفنا في مواقعنا الاسلاميه وتردوا على الشبهات الي في المسيحيه


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> انت تكلمت عن يهود خيبر و الان تتكلم عن اشياء اخرى



*عايز تتكلم عن ايه ؟ عن يهود خيبر و بني النضير و لا عصماء و ام قرفة ؟

اللي انت عايزه*


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *و الدول التي تنتهك حقوق الانسان داخل اراضيها من رعاياها
> 
> مش تبقي دولة بايظة ؟ و لا دولة جميييييلة؟*



ايها الزميل 
انا لم اتكلم عن حقوق الانسان مطلقا 
انا فقط تكلمت عن غنى هذة الدولة بالرغم من عدم وجود نسخة انجيل واحدة فيها
و لك منى كل الاحترام


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> اختك كيتي قبل كدا قعدت تقول كلام زي ده وحطتلها الرد وسكتها
> ياريت بقى نشوف واحد امور منكم كدا ويشرفنا في مواقعنا الاسلاميه وتردوا على الشبهات الي في المسيحيه



*طيب اتفضل سكتني يا ننوس عين خالتك ... و قولنا هو عمل فيهم كده ليه ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> السعودية ليس فيها اناجيل و تعتبر من اغنى الدول



اغنى دول لاكن اتعس ناس

مفيش سلام نفسى 

و كلامى ببركة الانجيل مش اقصد الفلوس 

انتوا لية دايمآ تفكيركم فى الماديات و الشهوات و بس

فكروا فى الروحانيات شوية فكروا فى ابديتكم .. اللى هتبقالكم لدهور الدهور


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *عايز تتكلم عن ايه ؟ عن يهود خيبر و بني النضير و لا عصماء و ام قرفة ؟
> 
> اللي انت عايزه*



انا عايز اهم حاجة الاحترام المتبادل و ان تكون الاسئلة سؤال سؤال اذا تكرمت
و الا ننتقل الى سؤال قبل اجابة السؤال السابق


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اغنى دول لاكن اتعس ناس
> 
> مفيش سلام نفسى
> 
> ...



مين قالك ان مفيهاش سلام نفسى ؟؟
و لماذا السويد مع انها دولة مسيحية و مع ذلك فيها اكبر عدد من الانتحار ؟
اين السلام النفسى هنا ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> اختك كيتي قبل كدا قعدت تقول كلام زي ده وحطتلها الرد وسكتها
> ياريت بقى نشوف واحد امور منكم كدا ويشرفنا في مواقعنا الاسلاميه وتردوا على الشبهات الي في المسيحيه



و لية نرحلكم المواقع السلامية ؟؟؟

ماتكتب هنا اللى عايز تقولوا

بس خد بالك مش دلوقتى احنا معيدين الشهر دة


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

من تاريخ الطبري ... ج2   ص287

 خرج علي بن أبى طالب في مائة رجل إلى فدك إلى حى من بنى سعد بن بكر وذلك أنه بلغ رسول الله أن لهم جمعا يريدون أن يمدوا يهود خيبر فسار إليهم الليل وكمن النهار وأصاب عينا فأقر لهم أنه بعث إلى خيبر يعرض عليهم نصرهم على أن يجعلوا لهم ثمر خيبر قال وفيها سرية زيد ابن حارثة إلى أم قرفة في شهر رمضان وفيها قتلت أم قرفة وهى فاطمة بنت ربيعة ابن بدر قتلها قتلا عنيفا ربط برجليها حبلا ثم ربطها بين بعيرين حتى شقاها شقا وكانت عجوزا كبيرة وكان من قصتها ما حدثنا ابن حميد قال حدثنا سلمة قال حدثنى ابن اسحاق عن عبد الله بن أبى بكر قال بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن
حارثة إلى وادى القرى فلقى به بنى فزارة فأصيب به أناس من أصحابه وارتث زيد من بين القتلى وأصيب فيها ورد بن عمرو إحدى بنى سعد بن هذيم أصابه أحد بنى بدر فلما قدم زيد بن نذر أن لا يمس رأسه غسل من جنابة حتى يغزو فزارة فلما استبل من جراحه بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جيش إلى بنى فزارة فلقيهم بوادي القرى فأصاب فيهم وقتل قيس بن المسحر اليعمرى مسعدة بن حكمة بن مالك بن بدر وأسر أم قرفة وهى فاطمة بنت ربيعة بن بدر وكانت عند مالك بن حذيفة بن بدر عجوزا كبيرة وبنتا لها وعبد الله بن مسعدة فأمر زيد بن حارثة أن يقتل أو قرفة فقتلها قتلا عنيفا ربط برجليها حبلين ثم ربطهما إلى بعيرين حتى شقاها ثم قدموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بابنة أم قرفة وبعبد الله بن مسعدة وكانت ابنة أم قرفة لسلمة بن عمرو بن الاكوع كان هو الذى أصابها وكانت في بيت شرف من قومها كانت العرب تقول لو كنت أعز من أم قرفة ما زدت فسألها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سلمة فوهبها له فأهداها لخاله حزن ابن أبى وهب فولدت له عبد الرحمن بن حزن


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> مين قالك ان مفيهاش سلام نفسى ؟؟
> و لماذا السويد مع انها دولة مسيحية و مع ذلك فيها اكبر عدد من الانتحار ؟
> اين السلام النفسى هنا ؟



اللى قالولى كتيييييييييييييييييييييير

و كلهم مسسسسسسسسسسلمين

بالنسبة للانتحار فموجود فى كل بلد مش بس فى السويد


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*من فضلك فسرلي هذا العنف اللي في حادثة ام قرفة*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اغنى دول لاكن اتعس ناس
> 
> مفيش سلام نفسى
> 
> ...



وانتي ان شاءالله روحتي السعوديه قبل كدا عشان تقولي الكلام ده ولا هو كلام وخلاص؟؟
شوفي اتحدى واحد منكم يتمنى الموت
بس مش بسبب الهروب من مشاكل الدنيا لا
بل حبا في الأخره والرفيق الاعلى
اتحدى..


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اللى قالولى كتيييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> و كلهم مسسسسسسسسسسلمين
> 
> بالنسبة للانتحار فموجود فى كل بلد مش بس فى السويد



كتير كام يعنى ؟
100 ؟
200 ؟
1000 ؟
و باقى البلد ؟؟
اظن ان الكلام بتاعك حاد عن الصواب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> فراشه مش ملاحظه ان اسلوبك بقى كله محبه
> مره تقولي ياروح بابا ومره تقولي ميدو
> ايه المحبه دي
> لا انا كدا خايف عليكي
> خفي المحبه شويه



يا لورد من بعض ما عندكم


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> من تاريخ الطبري ... ج2   ص287
> 
> خرج علي بن أبى طالب في مائة رجل إلى فدك إلى حى من بنى سعد بن بكر وذلك أنه بلغ رسول الله أن لهم جمعا يريدون أن يمدوا يهود خيبر فسار إليهم الليل وكمن النهار وأصاب عينا فأقر لهم أنه بعث إلى خيبر يعرض عليهم نصرهم على أن يجعلوا لهم ثمر خيبر قال وفيها سرية زيد ابن حارثة إلى أم قرفة في شهر رمضان وفيها قتلت أم قرفة وهى فاطمة بنت ربيعة ابن بدر قتلها قتلا عنيفا ربط برجليها حبلا ثم ربطها بين بعيرين حتى شقاها شقا وكانت عجوزا كبيرة وكان من قصتها ما حدثنا ابن حميد قال حدثنا سلمة قال حدثنى ابن اسحاق عن عبد الله بن أبى بكر قال بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد بن
> حارثة إلى وادى القرى فلقى به بنى فزارة فأصيب به أناس من أصحابه وارتث زيد من بين القتلى وأصيب فيها ورد بن عمرو إحدى بنى سعد بن هذيم أصابه أحد بنى بدر فلما قدم زيد بن نذر أن لا يمس رأسه غسل من جنابة حتى يغزو فزارة فلما استبل من جراحه بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جيش إلى بنى فزارة فلقيهم بوادي القرى فأصاب فيهم وقتل قيس بن المسحر اليعمرى مسعدة بن حكمة بن مالك بن بدر وأسر أم قرفة وهى فاطمة بنت ربيعة بن بدر وكانت عند مالك بن حذيفة بن بدر عجوزا كبيرة وبنتا لها وعبد الله بن مسعدة فأمر زيد بن حارثة أن يقتل أو قرفة فقتلها قتلا عنيفا ربط برجليها حبلين ثم ربطهما إلى بعيرين حتى شقاها ثم قدموا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بابنة أم قرفة وبعبد الله بن مسعدة وكانت ابنة أم قرفة لسلمة بن عمرو بن الاكوع كان هو الذى أصابها وكانت في بيت شرف من قومها كانت العرب تقول لو كنت أعز من أم قرفة ما زدت فسألها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سلمة فوهبها له فأهداها لخاله حزن ابن أبى وهب فولدت له عبد الرحمن بن حزن




فما تم نقله عن الطبري حول قصة أم قرفة فقد ذكر إن في سند هذه القصة محمد بن أسحاق عن محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير عن عروة عن أم المؤمنين عائشة ، فمحمد بن أسحاق وعروة بن الزبير غير موثوقين وغير جديرين بالإعتماد عليهما في الحديث ، حيث القاعدة في علم الرجال تقول بان الجرح مقدم على التعديل 

وأما ما ذُكر عن امر امرأة أسمها أم قرفة من بني فزارة قتلها زيد بن حارثة (رضي الله عنه) بأن ربط رجليها إلى بعيرين حتى شقاها ونسب هذه الرواية إلى تاريخ الطبري ، وحين راجعنا هذا النص في تاريخ الطبري وجدنا ان هناك أموراً قد تم التغاضي عنها ، فالطبري يروي هذه القصة عن الواقدي ، والواقدي ضعيف في علم الرجال حيث قال عنه النووي في كتابه المجموع ج1 ص114 : 
(الواقدي رحمه الله ضعيف عند أهل الحديث وغيرهم ، لا يحتج برواياته المتصلة فكيف بما يرسله أو يقوله عن نفسه) ، فلا يمكن قبول هذه الرواية أو الإعتماد عليها ، وفي نفس الموضع يروي الطبري رواية أخرى أن السرية التي غزت بني فزارة كانت بقيادة أبي بكر بن أبي قحافة ، مخالفاً بذلك الرواية المذكورة آنفاً التي جعلت الغزوة بقيادة زيد بن حارثة (رضي الله عنه) ، بل أنَّ هناك مصادر أخرى كالبيهقي والدارقطني تذكر أن مقتل أم قرفة إنما كان في عهد خلافة أبي بكر بن أبي قحافة وأنها أرتدت عن الإسلام فأستتابها فلم تتب فقتلها وروايات أخرى تقول انه قتلها في الردة ، وهكذا نجد أن الروايات التأريخية متضاربة حول حقيقة أم قرفة ، بالإضافة إلى كون معظمها روايات أما مرسلة أو ضعيفة وكلاهما لا يحتج به ولا يوثق به.



فحكاية أم قرفة التي قتلت شر قتلة لأنها هجت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم المذكورة في الكتب هي روايات ضعيفة أو مختلقة أصلاً ، فرسول الله أرحم من أن يقتل أو يأمر بقتل عجوزاً نصفين وهو المبعوث رحمة للعالمين، والدليل على ذلك أنه عفا على العشرة الذين توعدهم قبل فتح مكة بالقتل "ولو كانوا متعلقين بأستار الكعبة" بمن فيهم عبد الله بن سرح، فكيف يعفوا على مثل هذا الزنديق ويقتل أم قرفة قتلة شنيعة يأباها الإسلام الذي حرم التمثيل بالميت، وكيف أن رسولنا الكريم قد عفا عن مشركي قريش الذين آذوه عندما قال لهم :"ماذا تظنون أني فاعل بكم؟ قالوا : خيراً ، أخ كريم وابن أخ كريم. فكان رده صلي الله عليه وسلم :أذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء".


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*ماشي يعني انتوا قاعدين تغيروا الموضوع و جايين في الهايفة و بتتصدروا انتوا الاتنين ؟

و انتوا يا لورد

لما بتتمنوا الموت او "الشهادة" بيبقي طمعا في رؤية الرفيق الاعلي ؟ و لا طمعا في الحوريات ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> كتير كام يعنى ؟
> 100 ؟
> 200 ؟
> 1000 ؟
> ...



مش بالكم يا اخ انا بتكلم عامة النفوس تعبانة جدآ هناك صدقنى


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا لورد من بعض ما عندكم



لا احنا ماعندناش محبه احنا وحشين
اقري كدا كل الردود هنا مش هتلاقي اي ردود في استهزاء وسخريه وتطاول عليكم او على مقدساتكم
شوفتي احنا وحشين ازاي ماعندناش محبه


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

لما تروحي السعوديه يافراشه يبقى اتكلمي
هو انا يعني ماعشتش في السعوديه قبل كدا؟؟


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *ماشي يعني انتوا قاعدين تغيروا الموضوع و جايين في الهايفة و بتتصدروا انتوا الاتنين ؟
> 
> و انتوا يا لورد
> 
> لما بتتمنوا الموت او "الشهادة" بيبقي طمعا في رؤية الرفيق الاعلي ؟ و لا طمعا في الحوريات ؟*




انا رديت بفضل الله على سؤالك 
فى سؤال تانى ؟


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *ماشي يعني انتوا قاعدين تغيروا الموضوع و جايين في الهايفة و بتتصدروا انتوا الاتنين ؟
> 
> و انتوا يا لورد
> 
> لما بتتمنوا الموت او "الشهادة" بيبقي طمعا في رؤية الرفيق الاعلي ؟ و لا طمعا في الحوريات ؟*



شوفت تفكيركم عامل ازاي؟؟
اشمعنا دي بس الي مسكت فيها
لا طبعا في الرفيق الاعلى وطبعا في الجنه بكل مافيها من خيرات
سبحان الله انت مسكت في دي
مش فاهم ليه تفكيركم مش بينصب غير في النقطه دي


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> فما تم نقله عن الطبري حول قصة أم قرفة فقد ذكر إن في سند هذه القصة محمد بن أسحاق عن محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير عن عروة عن أم المؤمنين عائشة ، فمحمد بن أسحاق وعروة بن الزبير غير موثوقين وغير جديرين بالإعتماد عليهما في الحديث ، حيث القاعدة في علم الرجال تقول بان الجرح مقدم على التعديل
> 
> وأما ما ذُكر عن امر امرأة أسمها أم قرفة من بني فزارة قتلها زيد بن حارثة (رضي الله عنه) بأن ربط رجليها إلى بعيرين حتى شقاها ونسب هذه الرواية إلى تاريخ الطبري ، وحين راجعنا هذا النص في تاريخ الطبري وجدنا ان هناك أموراً قد تم التغاضي عنها ، فالطبري يروي هذه القصة عن الواقدي ، والواقدي ضعيف في علم الرجال حيث قال عنه النووي في كتابه المجموع ج1 ص114 :
> (الواقدي رحمه الله ضعيف عند أهل الحديث وغيرهم ، لا يحتج برواياته المتصلة فكيف بما يرسله أو يقوله عن نفسه) ، فلا يمكن قبول هذه الرواية أو الإعتماد عليها ، وفي نفس الموضع يروي الطبري رواية أخرى أن السرية التي غزت بني فزارة كانت بقيادة أبي بكر بن أبي قحافة ، مخالفاً بذلك الرواية المذكورة آنفاً التي جعلت الغزوة بقيادة زيد بن حارثة (رضي الله عنه) ، بل أنَّ هناك مصادر أخرى كالبيهقي والدارقطني تذكر أن مقتل أم قرفة إنما كان في عهد خلافة أبي بكر بن أبي قحافة وأنها أرتدت عن الإسلام فأستتابها فلم تتب فقتلها وروايات أخرى تقول انه قتلها في الردة ، وهكذا نجد أن الروايات التأريخية متضاربة حول حقيقة أم قرفة ، بالإضافة إلى كون معظمها روايات أما مرسلة أو ضعيفة وكلاهما لا يحتج به ولا يوثق به.
> ...




1- "سيرة ابن كثير"  ج4  ص434
فلما استبل من جراحه بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثانيا في جيش، فقتلهم بوادي القرى، وأسر أم قرفة فاطمة بنت ربيعة بن بدر وكانت عند مالك بن حذيفة بن بدر ومعها ابنة لها، فأمر زيد بن حارثة قيس بن المسحر اليعمرى فقتل أم قرفة واستبقى ابنتها وكانت من بيت شرف يضرب بأم قرفة المثل في عزها، وكانت بنتها مع سلمة بن الاكوع، فاستوهبها منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأعطاه إياها، فوهبها رسول الله لخاله حزن بن أبى وهب فولدت له ابنه عبدالرحمن.

2- "سيرة ابن هشام" ج2  ص616
فَأَمَرَ زَيْدُ بْنُ حَارِثَةَ قَيْسَ بْنَ الْمُسَحّرِ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ أُمّ قِرْفَةَ فَقَتَلَهَا قَتْلًا عَنِيفًا ؛ ثُمّ قَدِمُوا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ بِابْنَةِ أُمّ قِرْفَةَ وَبِابْنِ مَسْعَدَةَ .

3-"الروض الانف" ج4  ص400
 فَأَمَرَ زَيْدُ بْنُ حَارِثَةَ قَيْسَ بْنَ الْمُسَحّر أَنْ يَقْتُلَ أُمّ قِرْفَةَ فَقَتَلَهَا قَتْلًا عَنِيفًا ؟ ثُمّ قَدِمُوا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ بِابْنَةِ أُمّ قِرْفَةَ وَبِابْنِ مَسْعَدَةَ .
شَأْنُ أُمّ قِرْفَةَ
وَكَانَتْ بِنْتَ أُمّ قِرْفَةَ لِسَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْأَكْوَعِ كَانَ هُوَ الّذِي أَصَابَهَا ، وَكَانَتْ فِي بَيْتِ شَرَفٍ مِنْ قَوْمِهَا ؟ كَانَتْ الْعَرَبُ تَقُولُ لَوْ كُنْت أَعَزّ مِنْ أُمّ قِرْفَةَ مَا زِدْت



كللللللهم اجمعوا !!!!!


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*أذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء دي قالها لاهله لما رجع مكة !!!*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> لما تروحي السعوديه يافراشه يبقى اتكلمي
> هو انا يعني ماعشتش في السعوديه قبل كدا؟؟



لا رحتها ولا هاروحها ولا عايزة اروحها

كفاية اللى سمعتة عنها و عن اللى بيحصل فيها ..


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*ثم كلهم بيقولو ان بنت ام قرفة "وهبت" الي واحد من المسلمين و خلفت منه" فوهبها رسول الله لخاله حزن بن أبى وهب فولدت له ابنه عبدالرحمن."

يعني لو كانت قصة مختلقة ... 
اختلقت بالاسامي ؟؟ و تم تناقلها بالاسامي ؟ لناس اصلا غير موجودين ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> لا احنا ماعندناش محبه احنا وحشين
> اقري كدا كل الردود هنا مش هتلاقي اي ردود في استهزاء وسخريه وتطاول عليكم او على مقدساتكم
> شوفتي احنا وحشين ازاي ماعندناش محبه



الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> شوفت تفكيركم عامل ازاي؟؟
> اشمعنا دي بس الي مسكت فيها
> لا طبعا في الرفيق الاعلى وطبعا في الجنه بكل مافيها من خيرات
> سبحان الله انت مسكت في دي
> مش فاهم ليه تفكيركم مش بينصب غير في النقطه دي




*فكرنا لااااااااااااا يستطيع ان يتحمل ما تقولونه يا مسلمون

كيف ستكون في الجنة مع الرفيق الاعلي و تتركه "لتنكح" او لتأكل ...

كيف تكون مع الله و تقولو عن اذنك ثواني اروح اكل و انكح ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> 1- "سيرة ابن كثير"  ج4  ص434
> فلما استبل من جراحه بعثه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثانيا في جيش، فقتلهم بوادي القرى، وأسر أم قرفة فاطمة بنت ربيعة بن بدر وكانت عند مالك بن حذيفة بن بدر ومعها ابنة لها، فأمر زيد بن حارثة قيس بن المسحر اليعمرى فقتل أم قرفة واستبقى ابنتها وكانت من بيت شرف يضرب بأم قرفة المثل في عزها، وكانت بنتها مع سلمة بن الاكوع، فاستوهبها منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأعطاه إياها، فوهبها رسول الله لخاله حزن بن أبى وهب فولدت له ابنه عبدالرحمن.
> 
> 2- "سيرة ابن هشام" ج2  ص616
> ...




لقد جاءت الرواية في طبقات ابن سعد وعنه ابن الجوزي في كتابه المنتظم ومدار الرواية على محمد بن عمر الواقدي * وهو شخص متهم بالكذب لدى علماء الحديث ، والقصة أوردها ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية مختصرة ولم يعلق عليها بشىء وذكرها ابن هشام في السيرة وكلاهما عن محمد ابن اسحق الذي لم يذكر سند الرواية ، فالحاصل ان الرواية لم تصح فلا يجوز الاحتجاج بها . 

هو محمد بن عمر بن واقد الواقدي الأسلمي ابو عبد الله المدني قاضي بغداد مولى عبد الله بن بريدة الأسلمي 
قال البخاري : الواقدي مديني سكن بغداد متروك الحديث تركه أحمد وابن نمير وابن المبارك وإسماعيل بن زكريا ( تهذيب الكمال مجلد 26)
هذا في ص 185-186 وقال أحمد هو كذاب وقال يحيى ضعيف وفي موضع آخر ليس بشيء وقال أبو داود : أخبرني من سمع من علي بن المديني يقول روى الواقدي ثلاثين ألف حديث غريب وقال أبو بكر بن خيثمة سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول لا يكتب حديث الواقدي ليس بشيء وقال عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم سألت عنه علي بن المديني فقال : متروك الحديث هنا علة جميلة أيضا في سند الحديث وهي روايته عن عبد الله بن جعفر الزهري قال إسحاق بن منصور قال أحمد بن حنبل كان الواقدي يقلب الأحاديث يلقي حديث ابن أخي الزهري على معمر ذا قال إسحاق بن راهويه كما وصف وأشد لأنه عندي ممن يضع الحديث الجرح والتعديل 8/الترجمة 92 وقال علي بن المديني سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول الواقدي يركب الأسانيد تاريخ بغداد 3/13-16 وقال الإمام مسلم متروك الحديث وقال النسائي ليس بثقة وقال الحاكم ذاهب الحديث قال الذهبي رحمه الله مجمع على تركه وذكر هذا في مغني الضعفاء 2/ الترجمة 5861 
قال النسائي في " الضعفاء والمتروكين " المعروفون بالكذب على رسول الله أربعة الواقدي بالمدينة ومقاتل بخراسان ومحمد بن سعيد بالشام


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*ده الله لما تجلي لموسي الجبل خر "الجمااااااد خر"

انت لما حتكون "بجسدك" مع الله كما تزعمون .... حتخروا لما تروا الله ؟ و لا حتاكلوا و تنكحوا كأنكم في جلسه عائلية ؟*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لا رحتها ولا هاروحها ولا عايزة اروحها
> 
> كفاية اللى سمعتة عنها و عن اللى بيحصل فيها ..



هما اصلا مش هايرضوا يدخلوكي ده اولا
ثانيا ادام ماروحتهاش بتتكلمي عنها ليه؟؟


----------



## azazi (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يمنعونه او مايمنعونه  احنا المسلميين حافضين القران بقلوبنا
وبعدين لومنعوه الانترنت مليئ بالمواقع اللي يقدر الانسان المسلم وغير المسلم قرائة القران وتفسيرة
تفسير صحيح

اللهم اجعل القران ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي ... اميين يارب العالمين


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *ده الله لما تجلي لموسي الجبل خر "الجمااااااد خر"
> 
> انت لما حتكون "بجسدك" مع الله كما تزعمون .... حتخروا لما تروا الله ؟ و لا حتاكلوا و تنكحوا كأنكم في جلسه عائلية ؟*




كما نزعم !!!
اليس فى عقيدتكم انكم ستاكلون و تشربون فى ملكوت الله 
!!


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة



ايوه الاعتراف بالحق فضيله
ادام الكلام بالادب وعدم الاستهزاء كلام وحش فاحنا يشرفنا اننا نكون وحشين في نظركم


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> لقد جاءت الرواية في طبقات ابن سعد وعنه ابن الجوزي في كتابه المنتظم ومدار الرواية على محمد بن عمر الواقدي * وهو شخص متهم بالكذب لدى علماء الحديث ، والقصة أوردها ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية مختصرة ولم يعلق عليها بشىء وذكرها ابن هشام في السيرة وكلاهما عن محمد ابن اسحق الذي لم يذكر سند الرواية ، فالحاصل ان الرواية لم تصح فلا يجوز الاحتجاج بها .
> 
> هو محمد بن عمر بن واقد الواقدي الأسلمي ابو عبد الله المدني قاضي بغداد مولى عبد الله بن بريدة الأسلمي
> قال البخاري : الواقدي مديني سكن بغداد متروك الحديث تركه أحمد وابن نمير وابن المبارك وإسماعيل بن زكريا ( تهذيب الكمال مجلد 26)
> ...



من " الاصابة في معرفة الصحابة"
وكان ذلك في زمن الحديبية.
بكر بن عبد الله له ذكر في الفتوح وعقد له عمر على أذربيجان نقلته من التاريخ المظفري.
بكير بن علي بن تميم بن ثعلبة بن شهاب بن لأم الطائي له إدراك ولولده مسعود ذكر بالكوفة في زمن الحجاج وكان فارساً ذكره ابن الكلبي.
الباء بعدها الهاء
بهدل الطائي له إدراك وقتلت أمه أم قرفة في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعاش هو إلى أن قتل يحيى بن جعدة بن هبيرة في زمن بن الزبير فأقيد به ذكره البلاذري في " الأنساب " 

من "أسد الغابة"
قيس بن مالك بن المحسر:
قيس بن مالك بن المحسر. خرج مع زيد بن حارثة في السرية إلى أم قرفة فأخذها، وهو الذي تولى قتلها، وقتل عبد الله والنعمان ابني مسعدة الفزاريين أيضاً، وذكر له ابن إسحاق شعراً لما انصرف من مؤتة مع خالد بن الوليد.
وأم قرفة هي: فاطمة بنت يزيد بن ربيعة.


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *فكرنا لااااااااااااا يستطيع ان يتحمل ما تقولونه يا مسلمون
> 
> كيف ستكون في الجنة مع الرفيق الاعلي و تتركه "لتنكح" او لتأكل ...
> 
> كيف تكون مع الله و تقولو عن اذنك ثواني اروح اكل و انكح ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



كلامك بيدل عن جهل 
انت اصلا الجنه كام درجه ولا انت فاكر اننا هانبقى قاعدين ملموين كدا حولين ربنا
ايه التفكير ده
اومال انت هاتعمل ايه في الجنه بتاعتك هاتقعد تسبح كدا حولين ربنا


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

من "البدء و التاريخ" ج1  ص252
احتازها ثم سرية زيد بن حارثة إلى أم قرفة ثم سرية عبد الله بن رواحة إلى خيبر فتطرقها وأصاب من أموالها ثم سرية بشر بن سويد الجهني إلى بني الحارث واعتصموا فأضرمها عليهم حتى احترقوا ثم سرية كرز بن جابر الفهري في إثر العرنيين وذلك انهم لما قدموا إلى المدينة اجتووها فأمر بهم النبي صلعم إلى إبل الصدقة فشربوا ألبانها حتى صحوا وانطوت بطونهم ثم وثبوا على الراعي فقتلوه وغرزوا الشوك في عينيه واستاقوا الإبل فبعث عليهم في إثرهم كرز بن جابر فأتى بهم وقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم وسمل أعينهم وتركهم بالحرة حتى ماتوا وقد قيل أن فيهم نزلت إنما جزاء الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله


*كل دي كتب تاريخ بتأرخ الحدث و بتقولك مين هما الناس دي*


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> كلامك بيدل عن جهل
> انت اصلا الجنه كام درجه ولا انت فاكر اننا هانبقى قاعدين ملموين كدا حولين ربنا
> ايه التفكير ده
> اومال انت هاتعمل ايه في الجنه بتاعتك هاتقعد تسبح كدا حولين ربنا



*انت بقي مش عاجبك انك تقعد تسبح حولين ربنا ؟؟؟

استغفر الله العظيم

ايوة ايوة .... نسيت ان اللي زيك مش عايز ربنا و لا يعرفو ... مش عايز غير الاكل و اللبن و الخمر و النكاح*


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*هو انا أطول يبني اسبح ربنا في السما مع الملايكة ؟؟؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> ايوه الاعتراف بالحق فضيله
> ادام الكلام بالادب وعدم الاستهزاء كلام وحش فاحنا يشرفنا اننا نكون وحشين في نظركم



لورد شكلك تعبان و زعلان و بتلخبط فى الكلام كتير 

روح ريح و بكرة تعالى كمل كلامك

ربنا يهيدك


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> من "البدء و التاريخ" ج1  ص252
> احتازها ثم سرية زيد بن حارثة إلى أم قرفة ثم سرية عبد الله بن رواحة إلى خيبر فتطرقها وأصاب من أموالها ثم سرية بشر بن سويد الجهني إلى بني الحارث واعتصموا فأضرمها عليهم حتى احترقوا ثم سرية كرز بن جابر الفهري في إثر العرنيين وذلك انهم لما قدموا إلى المدينة اجتووها فأمر بهم النبي صلعم إلى إبل الصدقة فشربوا ألبانها حتى صحوا وانطوت بطونهم ثم وثبوا على الراعي فقتلوه وغرزوا الشوك في عينيه واستاقوا الإبل فبعث عليهم في إثرهم كرز بن جابر فأتى بهم وقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم وسمل أعينهم وتركهم بالحرة حتى ماتوا وقد قيل أن فيهم نزلت إنما جزاء الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله
> 
> 
> *كل دي كتب تاريخ بتأرخ الحدث و بتقولك مين هما الناس دي*



لاحظ ان دى قصة و ام قرفة قصة تانية خالص مش عارف اية اللى جاب دى لدى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> هو انا أطول يبني اسبح ربنا في السما مع الملايكة ؟؟؟



انا عارفة .. دى بركة نفسى فيها و انا غير مستحقة

كفاية وجودى مع الرب يسوع ياااااااااااااااااااة اد اية فرحى هيكون


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *انت بقي مش عاجبك انك تقعد تسبح حولين ربنا ؟؟؟
> 
> استغفر الله العظيم
> 
> ايوة ايوة .... نسيت ان اللي زيك مش عايز ربنا و لا يعرفو ... مش عايز غير الاكل و اللبن و الخمر و النكاح*



انا قولت مش عاجبني؟؟؟
سبحان الله
بس هاتفضل تسبح كدا على طول؟؟


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب يا ريموند لما يخلص الكلام الجانبى هجاوبك على سؤالك


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> لورد شكلك تعبان و زعلان و بتلخبط فى الكلام كتير
> 
> روح ريح و بكرة تعالى كمل كلامك
> 
> ربنا يهيدك



لا انا مش تعبان وشكرا على نصايحك
بس ماردتيش


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> لاحظ ان دى قصة و ام قرفة قصة تانية خالص مش عارف اية اللى جاب دى لدى




قالك ثم سرية زيييييييييييييييييييييييد الي ام قرفة

دي غير دي ازاي ؟
زيد بن حارثة !!!!

و لا انت نمت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> انا قولت مش عاجبني؟؟؟
> سبحان الله
> بس هاتفضل تسبح كدا على طول؟؟



تسبح و تبقى عايش مع الملايكة و القديسين و الشهداء و رب المجد يسوع المسيح يبقى معانا و سلام و راحة نفسية و طمئنينة شعور جميييييييييييييييييييل 

فيييييييييييييييية احلى و اجمل من كدة ؟؟


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا بس بجيبلك من كتب التاريخ ان ام قرفة دي كانت موجودة فعلا في وقت الرسول 

و مش كلام باطل كما تدعي ... لا كانت موجوده بشهادة التاريخ*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> لا انا مش تعبان وشكرا على نصايحك
> بس ماردتيش



ارد على اية ؟؟


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تسبح و تبقى عايش مع الملايكة و القديسين و الشهداء و رب المجد يسوع المسيح يبقى معانا و سلام و راحة نفسية و طمئنينة شعور جميييييييييييييييييييل
> 
> فيييييييييييييييية احلى و اجمل من كدة ؟؟



عايش مع الملائكه والشهداء ازاي؟؟
ماهم مش الملايكه بردو هايبقى بيسبحوا
يعني مفيش حد فاضي كله بيسبح
وبعدين هاتفضلوا تسبحوا كدا الى مالانهاية؟؟
طيب الملائكه ربنا خلقهم مصيرين لا مخيرين بينفذوا اوامر الله
لكن الانسان هل هو مصير هو الأخر


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *انا بس بجيبلك من كتب التاريخ ان ام قرفة دي كانت موجودة فعلا في وقت الرسول
> 
> و مش كلام باطل كما تدعي ... لا كانت موجوده بشهادة التاريخ*



واضح انك لم تقرا مداخلتى السابقة
عندما ينتهى الكلام بين عمرو و فراشة ساجيبك على سؤالك


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*من "تاريخ الرسل و الملوك" ج2  ص25  -باب قصة الحديبية
قال: وفيها سرية زيد بن حارثة إلى أم قرفة في شهر رمضان.
وفيها قتلت أم قرفة، وهي فاطمة بنت ربيعة بن بدر، قتلها قتلاً عنيفاً؛ ربط برجليها حبلاً ثم ربطها بين بعيرين حتى شقاها شقاً، وكانت عجوزاً كبيرةً.*


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*و حتتطرد للمرة التانية النهاردة*


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*علي فكرة الكلام اللي انا قلته في حقك انا قاصده

انت فعلا شخص ماعندوش اخلاق و لا احساس*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اية يا لورد انت استحليت الطرد ولا اية ؟؟؟

افهم الكلام اللى بتكتبة قبل ماتقولة يا اخى


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا افحمتك اساسا ... في نقطتك "نقطة اللبوة"

ماردتش ليه ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ريموند امسك اعصابك 

هما كدة الشيطان قافل على قلوبهم و عقولهم 

اعتقد يا جماعة كفاية كلام فى موضوع التشبية دة لان ريموند جاب المختصر المفيد .. دى كناية مش تشبية

اقفلوا الباب دة لو سمحتوا


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*عموما ... موضوع اللبوة ده خلص و انا قلتلك عليه .... سكتك أهوه يا ننوس يا بتاع المنتديات الاسلامية*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اظن حرف الكاف ده بيستخدم في اللغه العربيه للتشبيه


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ولا انت ماتعرفش اداوت التشبيه في اللغه العربيه


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*أظن انت ماعندكش دلوقتي أعتراض علي موضوع اللبوة ...

اسكت و خليني أكمل كلام في الاسلاميات مع Im Muslim  و ماتشتتناش بهبلك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

> عادي عايزين تطردوني اطردوني



لا ياسيدى مش عايزين نطردك

يعنى احنا مش بنفرح بطردك لو كنت فاهم كدة 

بس كلامك عن الله و التشبية دة غلط حرااااااااام

افهم الكلام قبل ماتقولة

بعدين سؤالك يعنى انك فهمت انة تشبية و انما هى كناية و اى طفل فى ابتدائى يفهمها يعنى


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا بقولك كناية ياللي مابتفهمش*


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب لية يا ريموند غلطت فى الرسول علية الصلاة و السلام ؟
هو دة احبوا اعدائكم و باركوا لاعنيكم ؟
و بعدين هو غلط او انا غلطت اغلط فية هو او اغلط فيا انا


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*هو انا لازم اقولك انت كالاسد ؟ ما ينفعش اقولك انت اسد ؟
كناية عن الشجاعة ؟؟*


----------



## Raymond (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*ماعلش يا Im Muslim  هو استفذني جدا ... بأسلوبه اولا و ثانيا بتشتيته و ثالثا "بجهله"*


----------



## Im Muslim (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *هو انا لازم اقولك انت كالاسد ؟ ما ينفعش اقولك انت اسد ؟
> كناية عن الشجاعة ؟؟*



لاحظ ان التشبية فى اللغة العربية
هل نزل الكتاب المقدس باللغة العربية ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2006)

محدش بيغلط فى رسولكم

هو اللى يقول الحقيقة اليومين دول يبقى كفر !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Im Muslim (26 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> محدش بيغلط فى رسولكم
> 
> هو اللى يقول الحقيقة اليومين دول يبقى كفر !!!!!!!!!!!




حقيقة اية يا فراشة ؟؟
عندك اى شبهة هاتيها بس واحدة واحدة مش 1000 سؤال ورا بعضة و 1000 تعليق ورا بعضة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

> لاحظ ان التشبية فى اللغة العربية
> هل نزل الكتاب المقدس باللغة العربية ؟



هو التشبية دة كمان محدش يعرفة غيركم ولا اية 

حاجة غرييييييييييييييييبة


----------



## Raymond (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*اولا يا مسلم هو ماتكلمش من النص "العبري" علشان انا كمان اتكلم بالنص العبري

و حتي في العبري هي كناية برض

و هي كناية مش تشبيه يا لورد ... و اعوي كما تشاء*


----------



## Amro-mohammed11 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> محدش بيغلط فى رسولكم
> 
> هو اللى يقول الحقيقة اليومين دول يبقى كفر !!!!!!!!!!!



لما يتقال على الرسول قذر ده مش يبقى غلط من وجهة نظرك؟؟

اظن لازم يبقى في احترام لمقداستنا
وعموما رايموند ده سقط من نظري اصلا


----------



## Raymond (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*هو انت ماتعرفش الكنايو و الاستعارة المكنية و لا ايه ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

> عندك اى شبهة هاتيها بس واحدة واحدة مش 1000 سؤال ورا بعضة و 1000 تعليق ورا بعضة



لا المنتدى مليان .. انا مش هجيب لآنها للأسف حجات محرجة جدآ 

بكرة كوبتك هيروووو يجبهالك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

> لما يتقال على الرسول قذر ده مش يبقى غلط من وجهة نظرك؟؟



يعنى هو اللى بيعملة رسولك دى حاجة مش عيب و لو حد عمل زية دلوقتى بيتقال علية قذر ؟؟؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

> وانت تعرف ايه هي الكنايه وايه هو التشبيه؟؟



هى مش معضلة يعنى .. خلاص بقى درس لغة عربية دة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

تصبحوا على خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

باى باى

*ريموند ربنا معاك*


----------



## Im Muslim (26 ديسمبر 2006)

ريموند موجود
يعرض سؤاله بادب و هنرد علية بادب


----------



## Raymond (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا مسلم

تحب نكمل موضوعنا و لا نشوف موضوع تاني ؟

و طول ما احنا بنتناقش بالحجة و البرهان انا ماعنديش مشكلة*


----------



## Im Muslim (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *يا مسلم
> 
> تحب نكمل موضوعنا و لا نشوف موضوع تاني ؟
> 
> و طول ما احنا بنتناقش بالحجة و البرهان انا ماعنديش مشكلة*



اهم حاجة عدم المساس بعقيدة الاخر
لا تسب فى عقيدتى و لا اسب فى عقيدتك


----------



## Im Muslim (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بالنسبة لاستشهادك بكتب التاريخ
سؤالى ليك هل يخضع التاريخ لاسس و قواعد علم مصطلح الحديث ؟


----------



## Im Muslim (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *يهوة قال عن نفسه انه "قادر علي كل شيء"*



طيب فين المثل اللى هيوضحلنا القدرة دى ؟


----------



## Raymond (26 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب يا سيدي من فضلك بكرة الصبح اعملنا موضوع اسمه 

صفات لا تليق باله العهد القديم !!!!

ممكن ؟ علشان يبقي كله في موضوع واحد


----------



## Raymond (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> طيب فين المثل اللى هيوضحلنا القدرة دى ؟




*كللللللللللللللللل شييييييييييء

و القدرة علي الاعداء ظهرت في الاية اللي انت جبتها .. 

و فيه قدرات تانية في ايات تانية

و لن تستكيع ان تحصي كل القدرات.. لانها تشمل كللللل شيء
*


----------



## Im Muslim (26 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتقد انه هيتمسح 
ممكن اجيبلك صفة و احدة و مش هناقشها معاك
فكر انت فيها كويس


----------



## Raymond (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> اعتقد انه هيتمسح
> ممكن اجيبلك صفة و احدة و مش هناقشها معاك
> فكر انت فيها كويس




*هاهاهاهاها

اعمله و ماتعلقش فيه تعليقات سخيفة و "أطلب العلم" و هو مش حيتمسح اوعدك بكده*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

masry_1979 قال:


> > [ماتحورش فى الكلام
> >
> > نصكم فى القرآن واضح و مباشر و صريح و نعتونا بالكفار اكثر من مرة
> >
> ...


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Raymond قال:


> *ياراجل ده انتوا خرجتوا 200 مرة عن الموضوع*



معلش يا ريموند ده اسمه اسراء ومعراج الى الموضوع


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السني قال:


> فالتفعلوا ما شئتم فلا نبالي
> 
> والله ولينا ونعم النصير
> *يريدون ان يطفؤوا نور الله بافواههم ويابى الله الا ان يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون*
> ...



*تلاقيه بابا اوبح*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> السعودية ليس فيها اناجيل و تعتبر من اغنى الدول



اولا يا حبيبى السعوديه حتى 1950 كانت دوله فقيره وكانوا بيجروا ورا الحجاج يقولوا هلله يا حاج هلله يا حاج وكان جما عبد الناصر بيدى فيصل بالشلوت قبل البترول يعنى لولا دخول الانجيل مع مكتشفى البترول كنتم شحاتين


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> احسن حاجه عملتها السعوديه منعت اقتناء المسيحيين للأناجيل



*تــخــــــــــــــــــلـــــف*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> فراشه مش ملاحظه ان اسلوبك بقى كله محبه
> مره تقولي ياروح بابا ومره تقولي ميدو
> ايه المحبه دي
> لا انا كدا خايف عليكي
> خفي المحبه شويه



*هى فراشه كده قلبها حنين*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> وانتي ان شاءالله روحتي السعوديه قبل كدا عشان تقولي الكلام ده ولا هو كلام وخلاص؟؟
> شوفي اتحدى واحد منكم يتمنى الموت
> بس مش بسبب الهروب من مشاكل الدنيا لا
> بل حبا في الأخره والرفيق الاعلى
> اتحدى..



كل شهداء المسيحية رحبوا بالموت من اجل المسيح مش من اجل جنه الحور والولدان المخلدون


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> اومال احنا هنا بنعمل ايه
> عدد المسلمين هنا اكتر منكم
> احنا في منتدايتنا الاسلاميه مش بنلاقي واحد منكم يرد علينا
> ناقص بعد كدا نطلع بعربيه بمكرفون ونده عليكم
> ...



*كفايه عليكم اتنين على قدكم*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> الزميل لايت بلو انت تخرج عن نطاق الموضوع
> نحن اوضحنا فقط معنى الكفر و الموضوع هو منع المصاحف من دخول اوربا



انا اكدت لكم ان كلمة كافر التي تصفونا بها هي ليست لاننا لا نؤمن بمحمد لا
ولكن لاننا نؤمن بالسيد المسيح فانتم تتهموننا بالكفر وتصفونا بالكفار لاننا نؤمن بالسيد المسيح
اذا وصفكم لنا بالكفار سببه هو لانكم تكفرون بعقائدنا وبالسيد المسيح :beee:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero

29 صفحة في ليلة وحدة :dntknw: 

انت ليه فيه هجوم عمواضيعك ؟ :new6: 
هو انت عامل حاجة للمسلمين ؟ :new6:


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> انا قولت مش عاجبني؟؟؟
> سبحان الله
> بس هاتفضل تسبح كدا على طول؟؟



*امال انت متخيل ان الملايكه بتعمل ايه احنا هانبقى زيهم*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> عايش مع الملائكه والشهداء ازاي؟؟
> ماهم مش الملايكه بردو هايبقى بيسبحوا
> يعني مفيش حد فاضي كله بيسبح
> وبعدين هاتفضلوا تسبحوا كدا الى مالانهاية؟؟
> ...



*طيب مش احسن ما تنكحوا طول الوقت وتاكلو وتنسوا ربنا*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> عايز اسمع ردك على تشبيه الله باللبوه



*بلاش قذارة محمدك فى الكلام يا بن الل...........عائشه*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> ربنا يسامحك ياريموند بس النص في الكتاب المقدس
> انا ذنبي ايه؟؟



*فين انشاء الله فى الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم


> ده قانون دوله وليس تشريع موجود فى القرآن والسنه لانه لو كان تشريع اسلامى لكانت كل الدول الاسلاميه تسعى لتطبيقه فما دخل الدين الاسلامى فى عمومه بقانون دوله ربما يوصف من نظركم انه عنصرى



اذا السعودية عنصرية واذا السعودية هي مركز الاسلام اذا فالاسلام نفسه دين عنصري


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شفت يا هيرووو اللى حصل
-----------------
و عمرو هو لورد


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> coptic hero
> 
> 29 صفحة في ليلة وحدة :dntknw:
> 
> ...



*علشان باتكلم بلسان ساخر وهم واخدين على الجز.............يه ههههههههههههه*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero

حاول تحافظ على عنوان الموضوع 
لان المسلمين يضعون خطط لتشتيت الموضوع عن طريق اثارة غضبنا بآيات من الكتاب المقدس مثل ما عمل الي مسمي نفسه (لمن عنده عقل)


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Amro-mohammed11 قال:


> كالاسد تشبيه وممكن اداوة التشبيه تحذف ويتقال احمد اسد
> بس الاتنين تشبيه
> وراجع مقرر اللغه العربيه سنة 3 اعدادي



*هو احنا فى حصه نحو*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> coptic hero
> 
> حاول تحافظ على عنوان الموضوع
> لان المسلمين يضعون خطط لتشتيت الموضوع عن طريق اثارة غضبنا بآيات من الكتاب المقدس مثل ما عمل الي مسمي نفسه (لمن عنده عقل)



*عندك حـــــــــــــــــــق يا احلى نور ازرق هههه*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> لاحظ ان التشبية فى اللغة العربية
> هل نزل الكتاب المقدس باللغة العربية ؟



*ليه هو الهنا متخلف زى اللات بتاعكم ينزل قرأن بلغه واحده لفئه واحده ده يبقى تعجيز من ربنا*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> coptic hero
> 
> 29 صفحة في ليلة وحدة :dntknw:
> 
> ...



*علشان باتكلم بلسان ساخر وهم واخدين على الجز.............يه ههههههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شفت يا هيرووو اللى حصل
> -----------------
> و عمرو هو لورد



*اه يا فراشه ما انا عرفته من المنفضه بتاعته هههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*من فضلكم يا اخوة الآتزام بالموضوع وعدم التشتيت تعبنا من كتر تشعب المواضيع حرام عليكم هانرد فى ايه ولا ايه *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*


coptic hero قال:



اه يا فراشه ما انا عرفته من المنفضه بتاعته هههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...



المنفضة بتاعتة :t11: :t11: *​


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*منــــور الموضـــوع يا ماى روك وكل عام وانت بخير برعايه المسيح*


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعا من المحزن ان نرى المسلم بهذه الاخلاق المحمدية الدنيئة
لكن الاحزن ان ارى المحاور المسيحي ينصاع الى مجرى الحوار ليتغير من الاسلاميات الى المسيحيات...
مع الاسف...


----------



## مايكل مجدي (26 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> طبعا من المحزن ان نرى المسلم بهذه الاخلاق المحمدية الدنيئة
> لكن الاحزن ان ارى المحاور المسيحي ينصاع الى مجرى الحوار ليتغير من الاسلاميات الى المسيحيات...
> مع الاسف...



يا نجس لا تكلم على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> يا نجس لا تكلم على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم


 

هو انا جبت سيرة رسولك اصلا؟

بعدين سب و اشتم في قد ما تقدر لاني مش حاتصرف معاك لكن اياك ان تشتم اي عضو اخر لانك حتاخذ على قفاك و تنطرد برة المنتدى و انت صاغر

بس انت بتسبني... تعرف شو ردي عليك؟

ربنا يسامحك...

هذا الفرق بين اولاد الظلمة و اولاد النور....


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> هو انا جبت سيرة رسولك اصلا؟
> 
> بعدين سب و اشتم في قد ما تقدر لاني مش حاتصرف معاك لكن اياك ان تشتم اي عضو اخر لانك حتاخذ على قفاك و تنطرد برة المنتدى و انت صاغر
> 
> ...



:36_3_15: :36_3_15: :36_3_15: :36_3_15: :786wl: :786wl: :786wl: :786wl: :786wl: :786wl: :786wl: :786wl: :786wl: :786wl:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*


مايكل مجدي قال:




يا نجس لا تكلم على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت يا حيوان ياللى مابتفهمش

هو جاب سيرة محمد علشان تقولة كدة

و بعدين انت ازاى تكلم الزعيم My Rock كدة ؟؟

دا الادمن و شوف ردة كان اية ليك 

شوف محبتة و تسامحة 

قارن بقى بأدمن من منتدايتكم يتشتم و يتهان و شوف ردة هيكون ازاى

و انت تعرف الفرق بين تعاليم السيد المسيح و تعاليم محمد

و بعدين لما انت محموق قوى كدة و داخل تدافع عن رسولك

داخل بأسم مسيحى لية ؟؟ خزيان من اسمك ؟؟؟*


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> 
> انت يا حيوان ياللى مابتفهمش
> 
> ...



مسكين مكسوف من اعمال رسوله الشتام اللعان:186fx: :186fx: :186fx: :186fx:


----------



## coptic hero (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*لنترك هذا المحمدى القذر ونعود لموضوعنا 
ما رد فعل المسلمين لو منعت المصاحف من دخول اوروبا مع حامليها*


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=""]*لنترك هذا المحمدى القذر ونعود لموضوعنا
> ما رد فعل المسلمين لو منعت المصاحف من دخول اوروبا مع حامليها*[/SIZE]



اظن انك لا ترضى ان نقول عليك او على اى شخص اخر يسوعى قذر
ان كنت لا ترضاة لنفسك فلتعامل الناس بمثل ما تحب ان يعاملوك به


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=""]كل شهداء المسيحية رحبوا بالموت من اجل المسيح مش من اجل جنه الحور والولدان المخلدون[/SIZE]



اذا كنت عايز تتكلم عن الجنه افتح موضوع و انا ابين لك مدى جهلك و يكون كلامك بادب و احترام و افكرك بقول كتابك احبوا اعدائكم و باركوا لاعنيكم


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*


فراشة مسيحية قال:





انت يا حيوان ياللى مابتفهمش

هو جاب سيرة محمد علشان تقولة كدة

و بعدين انت ازاى تكلم الزعيم My Rock كدة ؟؟

دا الادمن و شوف ردة كان اية ليك 

شوف محبتة و تسامحة 

قارن بقى بأدمن من منتدايتكم يتشتم و يتهان و شوف ردة هيكون ازاى

و انت تعرف الفرق بين تعاليم السيد المسيح و تعاليم محمد

و بعدين لما انت محموق قوى كدة و داخل تدافع عن رسولك

داخل بأسم مسيحى لية ؟؟ خزيان من اسمك ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


حيوان!!!!
لا باين عليك أخلاق


My Rock قال:



طبعا من المحزن ان نرى المسلم بهذه الاخلاق المحمدية الدنيئة
لكن الاحزن ان ارى المحاور المسيحي ينصاع الى مجرى الحوار ليتغير من الاسلاميات الى المسيحيات...
مع الاسف...

أنقر للتوسيع...


و أعطيني سب لا أحد الأعضاء المسيحين في منتدياتنا 
و بالنسب للاسم أنت صادقة 
كان من المفروض أدخل بأسم السمردلي أو لكي برو 
و الظاهر أنك لم تشاهد الكتاب المقدس الأ في التلفزيون*


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ابدا مش هيحصل حاجة هيمنعوا ماشى معاك انا

بس الدول الاسلامية هتحتج على الموضوع دة وهيرجع كل شىء كما كان

وياريتك يا ابو زيد ما غزيت


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *لنترك هذا المحمدى القذر ونعود لموضوعنا
> ما رد فعل المسلمين لو منعت المصاحف من دخول اوروبا مع حامليها*



القذر!!!!!
 طبعاً أخلاقكم 
ومن قليل الأدب نتعلم الأدب


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> ابدا مش هيحصل حاجة هيمنعوا ماشى معاك انا
> 
> بس الدول الاسلامية هتحتج على الموضوع دة وهيرجع كل شىء كما كان
> 
> وياريتك يا ابو زيد ما غزيت



*لاننا نحب ديننا ليس مثلكم
فنحن نقرأ القرآن كل يوم و أنتم لم تشاهدوا الأنجيل  الأ في الكنائس و لا يهمكم أن يمنع الأنجيل لأنكم لا تقراونه*


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

انتى اولا مش مسيحى 

علشان كدة ما تعرفش احنا بنقرا فية ولا لا 

ثانيا انتا مالك نقرا ولا ما نقرا


انتا المهم تقعد ساكت وبس


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> انتى اولا مش مسيحى
> 
> علشان كدة ما تعرفش احنا بنقرا فية ولا لا
> 
> ...



!!!!


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

> حيوان!!!!
> لا باين عليك أخلاق



*و انت لما غلطت فى الادمن بتاعنا كانت اخلاقك انت اية حلوة ؟؟؟

احترم نفسك و بلاش غلط تانى ... *



> و أعطيني سب لا أحد الأعضاء المسيحين في منتدياتنا



*دة تسمية اية ؟؟؟*

شاهد قله ادب المنتديات الاسلاميه 

*شوف الفرق بين غلطكم و غلطنا

تحس انة شيطان كاتب مش بنى آدم أبدآ  !!!!!!!*


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

متعجب على اية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> القذر!!!!!
> طبعاً أخلاقكم
> ومن قليل الأدب نتعلم الأدب



*ماتحدفش الناس بالطوب و انتم بيتكم بالازاز*

*شوف نفسك الاول*


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

لا حلوة يا فراشة

بس هى كدة

لو بيتك بالازاز ما تحدفش الناس بالطوب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> لا حلوة يا فراشة
> 
> بس هى كدة
> 
> لو بيتك بالازاز ما تحدفش الناس بالطوب


*
هههههههههه

يا سيدى نفس المضمون و خلاص :t33: *


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

هو ماشى ولا اية خايف يرد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> *لاننا نحب ديننا ليس مثلكم
> فنحن نقرأ القرآن كل يوم و أنتم لم تشاهدوا الأنجيل  الأ في الكنائس و لا يهمكم أن يمنع الأنجيل لأنكم لا تقراونه*



*يا سلام جبت منين الكلام دة ؟؟؟

اللف يا خويا اللف على راحتك .. اكذب الكذبة و صدقها*

*أحنا بنقرا الأنجيل كل يوم *


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن اسالك سوال 

اكيد انتا بتحب الفشار 

علشان كدة انتا فشار 

متحورش هات دليل انى كلامك دة صح


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> و انت لما غلطت فى الادمن بتاعنا كانت اخلاقك انت اية حلوة ؟؟؟
> 
> احترم نفسك و بلاش غلط تانى ...
> 
> COLOR][/B]



لا حول ولا قوة الأ بالله 
هو أنا غلطت فيكي 
أنا قلت أنك (أخلاق)
هل هذا يزعجكي ؟؟؟
هل هي سب لك أن تكوني أخلاق ؟؟؟؟ 




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *دة تسمية اية ؟؟؟*
> 
> شاهد قله ادب المنتديات الاسلاميه
> 
> ...



من هو كاتب الموضوع ؟؟؟
سوف أساعدك على الأجابة
لكي-قليل الأدب-برو
و طبعاً يحذف أشياء كثيرة و يزيد أشياء كثيرة

وطبعاً أنا قلت لكي أنكي لم تشاهدي الأنجيل الأ في التلفزيون


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> ممكن اسالك سوال
> 
> اكيد انتا بتحب الفشار
> 
> ...



*متى أخر مرة قرأت فيها الأنجيل؟؟؟
اليوم ؟؟؟
أنت بتكذب على نفسك أذا قلت كذا*


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

انتا بالاخص ما تتكلمش عن الانجيل 

انتى نفسك ما تعرفش حتى يعنى اية انجيل   

طب سوال بما انك مسلم  





عندم كنت تقرا فى القران   هل كنت تفهم ما تقرا   اما هو واجب عليك انك تقرا فلازم تقرا


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اخر مرة قرات فية الانجيل كنت امس حوال الساعة 5 عصرا  

وانتا طبعا ما عندكش دليل واحد ان اللى انا بقولة دة غلط


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

> لا حول ولا قوة الأ بالله
> هو أنا غلطت فيكي
> أنا قلت أنك (أخلاق)
> هل هذا يزعجكي ؟؟؟
> هل هي سب لك أن تكوني أخلاق ؟؟؟؟



*أنت لما تغلط فية تبقى غلطت فية و فى كل الأعضاء المسحيين

انت هنا ضيف عندنا يعنى لسانك مايطولش على صاحب البيت فاهم :ranting:* 



> من هو كاتب الموضوع ؟؟؟
> سوف أساعدك على الأجابة
> لكي-قليل الأدب-برو
> و طبعاً يحذف أشياء كثيرة و يزيد أشياء كثيرة



*انت اللى قليل الأدب 

و أذا كان هو قليل الأدب شوف أنتوا كلامكم ازاى و انتوا تبقوا معدومين الأدب و الأخلاق و الدين*



> وطبعاً أنا قلت لكي أنكي لم تشاهدي الأنجيل الأ في التلفزيون



*هههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يشفيك *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*رد على سؤال حسام .. بتفهم الكلام اللى بتقراة و لا دو دو دو دو و خلاص من غير فهم*


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> انا اخر مرة قرات فية الانجيل كنت امس حوال الساعة 5 عصرا
> 
> وانتا طبعا ما عندكش دليل واحد ان اللى انا بقولة دة غلط



طبعاً أنا ليس عندي دليل 
لكن أتمنى أن تجاوب بصدق أذا كان لك ضمير أصلاً 
وماذا كنت تقرأ؟؟؟
رسائل بولس و لا حزقيال

و بالنسبة لقرآن فأنا أفهم 90 % من الكلام لأنه بسيط و سهل وليس معقد


----------



## Michael (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن تقولى اول كلمة بسورة مريم

مع العلم ومن الاخر ان بتفسير الجلاليين قال 
الل اعلم بمعناها

بذمتك عالم ومفسر ومش عارف

ولكن لا يسعنى الا ان اقول للجلاليين احسنت


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *أنت لما تغلط فية تبقى غلطت فية و فى كل الأعضاء المسحيين
> 
> انت هنا ضيف عندنا يعنى لسانك مايطولش على صاحب البيت فاهم :ranting:*
> 
> ...



لا واضح أنك أخلاق 
و واضح أنك تستحقين جائزة المرشد الروحي من أخلاقك
وربنا يشفيك و يعدل أخلاقك


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> ممكن تقولى اول كلمة بسورة مريم
> 
> مع العلم ومن الاخر ان بتفسير الجلاليين قال
> الل اعلم بمعناها
> ...



و فيه حاجة دي 
مش أحسن ما يكذب 
أنا لو سألت سؤال و مكنتش تعرفوا حتفتي من عندك ؟؟؟


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

انت  ممكن انا اقولك  حاجة واحدة بس 

احترم نفسك شواية  وخلى كلام نضيف شواية مش كل حاجة عندك غلط فى غلط


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> انت  ممكن انا اقولك  حاجة واحدة بس
> 
> احترم نفسك شواية  وخلى كلام نضيف شواية مش كل حاجة عندك غلط فى غلط



يأبني أنا غلطت فيك!!!
سبحان الله


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ما اصلى انتا لما تغلط فى عضو فى المنتدى كانك غلطت فى المنتدى كلة


----------



## Michael (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> و فيه حاجة دي
> مش أحسن ما يكذب
> أنا لو سألت سؤال و مكنتش تعرفوا حتفتي من عندك ؟؟؟



يبقى بعد كدة متقولش ان القران سهل وبسيط بالعكس دة معقد وغامض بدليل عالم مثل الجلاليين مش عارف يفسرها

اما كونك بتقول انك عارف 90 % وانا شايف انك مردتش على سؤالى لما قولتلك اول كلمة بسورة مريم فدة معناة ان اى حاجة انت هتتهرب منها هتقول ان دى من ضمن الـــ 10% الى انت مش فاهمة

بلاش تخلف وكن حضارى


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> يبقى بعد كدة متقول ان القران سهل وبسيط بدليل عالم مثل الجلاليين مش عارف يفسرها
> 
> اما كونك بتقول انك عارف 90 % وانا شايف انك مردتش على سؤالى لما قولتلك اول كلمة بسورة مريم فدة معناة ان اى حاجة انت هتتهرب منها هتقول ان دى من ضمن الـــ 10% الى انت مش فاهمة
> 
> بلاش تخلف وكن حضارى



بالضبط عليك نور 
هذا من 10%  الي أن مش فاهمها


----------



## Michael (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> بالضبط عليك نور
> هذا من 10%  الي أن مش فاهمها



اذن لا باس من منع الدول الاجنبية دخول المصاحف بحامليها كى لا تتخلف الشعوب وتتراجع


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*


MichaelMagdy قال:



			اذن لا باس من منع الدول الاجنبية دخول المصاحف بحامليها كى لا تتخلف الشعوب وتتراجع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو أيه الي دخل ده في الموضوع*


----------



## Michael (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> *
> 
> هو أيه الي دخل ده في الموضوع*



الكلام واضح جداجدا

وانصحك بقراة راس الموضوع او عنوانة حتى


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

امال انتا بتجاوب علينا من الصبح على اساس اية


----------



## Michael (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> امال انتا بتجاوب علينا من الصبح على اساس اية



ههههه

كما قالت البقرة عليم 18

هى صم بكم عمى فهم لا علمون


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> الكلام واضح جداجدا
> 
> وانصحك بقراة راس الموضوع او عنوانة حتى



بردوا مش فاهم


----------



## Michael (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> بردوا مش فاهم



طبعا ولا عمرك هتفهم

لانك لم تقرا الموضوع او تقرا الــ21 صفحة بخمس دقائق

الموضوع عن منع اوروبا دخول المصحف بحامليها 

وانت لما قولت ان القران غامض ومش مفهوم يبقى بلاش يدخل اوروبا علشان نسبة الجهل لا تزيد


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:


> ههههه
> 
> كما قالت البقرة عليم 18
> 
> هى صم بكم عمى فهم لا علمون



هي
 صم بكم عمي فهم لا يرجعون
أنا قلت لك أنني أعرف 90%


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> اذا كنت عايز تتكلم عن الجنه افتح موضوع و انا ابين لك مدى جهلك و يكون كلامك بادب و احترام و افكرك بقول كتابك احبوا اعدائكم و باركوا لاعنيكم



*هههههههههه تبين لى جهلى كأنك بتقول لواحد (هاقنعك انك ذكى يا غبى) اذا كنت من اولها بتصفنى بالجهل فين الاحترام :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: *


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> ابدا مش هيحصل حاجة هيمنعوا ماشى معاك انا
> 
> بس الدول الاسلامية هتحتج على الموضوع دة وهيرجع كل شىء كما كان
> 
> وياريتك يا ابو زيد ما غزيت



امريكا واوروبا بتحترمهم لحد ما يخلص البترول وبعد كده كل الدول العربيه على قفاها


----------



## حسام سوما (27 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> القذر!!!!!
> طبعاً أخلاقكم
> ومن قليل الأدب نتعلم الأدب



لآ اخلاقكم انتم لما تدخل بأسم مايكل وتنكر نبيك المحترم علشان انطردت زى ال.............لورد. من المنتدى


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> *لاننا نحب ديننا ليس مثلكم
> فنحن نقرأ القرآن كل يوم و أنتم لم تشاهدوا الأنجيل  الأ في الكنائس و لا يهمكم أن يمنع الأنجيل لأنكم لا تقراونه*



*يا لورد بيه الآنجيل ليس للحفظ المطلق مثل بيوت الشعر القبيح بتاعتك والهنا يكفيه عدة كلمات من القلب افضل مليون مرة من كلام مكرر وصلاة روتينيه لا يعلم الا الله اثناء صلاتكم بماذا تفكرون من نجاسه*


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *و انت لما غلطت فى الادمن بتاعنا كانت اخلاقك انت اية حلوة ؟؟؟
> 
> احترم نفسك و بلاش غلط تانى ... *
> 
> ...



*دايما يا فراشة الواحد اللى مش بيستحمى وريحته مش نظيفه يفتكر كل الناس ريحتها كد يعنى بيبقى أخذ على الريحه فأعذريه*


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> القذر!!!!!
> طبعاً أخلاقكم
> ومن قليل الأدب نتعلم الأدب



*طبعا ده طبعكم اللى خلاكم عاوزين تتعلموا الرحمه من محمدك عديم الرحمه بأمارة ام قرفه هههههههههههه*


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *يا لورد بيه الآنجيل ليس للحفظ المطلق مثل بيوت الشعر القبيح بتاعتك والهنا يكفيه عدة كلمات من القلب افضل مليون مرة من كلام مكرر وصلاة روتينيه لا يعلم الا الله اثناء صلاتكم بماذا تفكرون من نجاسه*



يا أبني أن قلت لك أنك قليل الأدب


----------



## Amro-mohammed12 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

سبحان الله انتوا مسحتوا الردود الي رديت بيها على اخوكم ريموند وسايبين الجمله دي 



> انا افحمتك اساسا ... في نقطتك "نقطة اللبوة"
> 
> ماردتش ليه ؟



طيب فين باقي ردودي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> لا حلوة يا فراشة
> 
> بس هى كدة
> 
> لو بيتك بالازاز ما تحدفش الناس بالطوب



*ايه يا سوما انت هاتعمل زيهم المهم المعنى ولا برضه الامثال عربى ولا تترجم مثل قرأنهم هههههههههههههه*


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *طبعا ده طبعكم اللى خلاكم عاوزين تتعلموا الرحمه من محمدك عديم الرحمه بأمارة ام قرفه هههههههههههه*



تبغى تفتح موضوع أم فراقة


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> لا حول ولا قوة الأ بالله
> هو أنا غلطت فيكي
> أنا قلت أنك (أخلاق)
> هل هذا يزعجكي ؟؟؟
> ...



*يا نهار مش معدى لاكى برو انت كمان مش عارف مين صاحب الموضوع الله يسامحك يا لاكىبرو عملتلهم تعب نفسى هههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> تبغى تفتح موضوع أم فراقة



*اتلهه اتلهه يابنى*


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> *متى أخر مرة قرأت فيها الأنجيل؟؟؟
> اليوم ؟؟؟
> أنت بتكذب على نفسك أذا قلت كذا*



*نحن المسيحيين لا ننزل من بيوتنا قبل قراءة الآنجيل *


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حسام سوما قال:


> انتا بالاخص ما تتكلمش عن الانجيل
> 
> انتى نفسك ما تعرفش حتى يعنى اية انجيل
> 
> ...



*يفهم ايه يا عم سوما ده علماء الاسلام بعدما احتاروا فى تفسير كلمات مثل ا ل م وكهيعص قالوا ده من اعجاز القرأن يعنى تعجيز من يحاول تفسيره هههههههههههه*


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> طبعاً أنا ليس عندي دليل
> لكن أتمنى أن تجاوب بصدق أذا كان لك ضمير أصلاً
> وماذا كنت تقرأ؟؟؟
> رسائل بولس و لا حزقيال
> ...



*وال 10% الباقيه حتى اللى كتبها فى القرأن مش فاهمها علشان جبريل ديليفرى ما وضحهاش له والحاجات اللى نسيها وقعد يتذكرها نبيك وفى الاخر قال مش مهم عندى غيرها يا عالم اتكسفوا على دمكم*


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=""]*هههههههههه تبين لى جهلى كأنك بتقول لواحد (هاقنعك انك ذكى يا غبى) اذا كنت من اولها بتصفنى بالجهل فين الاحترام :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: *[/SIZE]




و اللى يتكلم عن موضوع ميعرفش عنة حاجة يباة اية ؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> و فيه حاجة دي
> مش أحسن ما يكذب
> أنا لو سألت سؤال و مكنتش تعرفوا حتفتي من عندك ؟؟؟



*لما المفسرين وما يعرفوش امال مين اللى هايعرف ممكن تجيب لى واحد بس من المفسرين جاب تقسير منطقى لكلمات زى كهيفعص و ا ل م وغيرهما*


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> يأبني أنا غلطت فيك!!!
> سبحان الله



يا ترى تعرف تفسير كلمه سبحان اللات دى ولا لآ


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *يا لورد بيه الآنجيل ليس للحفظ المطلق مثل بيوت الشعر القبيح بتاعتك والهنا يكفيه عدة كلمات من القلب افضل مليون مرة من كلام مكرر وصلاة روتينيه لا يعلم الا الله اثناء صلاتكم بماذا تفكرون من نجاسه*



و هل تصلى عن نفسك ام يصلى لك القسيس ؟
و هل كان يصلى يسوع؟


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> و اللى يتكلم عن موضوع ميعرفش عنة حاجة يباة اية ؟؟



*يبقى مسلم عارف كل حاجه عن نبيه ومع ذلك بيدافع عنه هههههههههه*


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=""]*طبعا ده طبعكم اللى خلاكم عاوزين تتعلموا الرحمه من محمدك عديم الرحمه بأمارة ام قرفه هههههههههههه*[/SIZE]



لحد امتى هتفضل جاهل بكل شىء ؟؟
مش المفروض انك عارف ان الحديث دة ليش صحيح بالمرة ؟


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *نحن المسيحيين لا ننزل من بيوتنا قبل قراءة الآنجيل *



اى نسخة من الاناجيل تقراها ؟؟
وهل لاحظت الاختلافات بينها ام انك لا تعى ما تقرا ؟
فى انتظار اجابتك


----------



## مايكل مجدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic losser
هل تقبل مناظرتي ؟؟؟
القرآن و الكتاب المقدس(أيهما كلام الله )
و أتوقع أن الموضوع سهل عليك ياأبني 
مش كدة ولا أيه


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> و هل تصلى عن نفسك ام يصلى لك القسيس ؟
> و هل كان يصلى يسوع؟



*المشكله فيكم انتم تتخيلوا الصلاه لازم تكون قدام الناس 
انما عندنا صلاه بين الانسان وربه فقط وصلاه عن النفس وعن الغير يعنى انا ممكن اكون باصلى كل يوم علشان شخص اخر وممكن يكون مسلم *
بص ربنا كاتب لنا ايه عن الصلاة
  5- و متى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين فانهم يحبون ان يصلوا قائمين في المجامع و في زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم.(يقصد اليهود)
  6- و اما انت فمتى صليت فادخل الى مخدعك و اغلق بابك و صل الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.
  7- و حينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.
  8- فلا تتشبهوا بهم لان اباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسالوه.


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *يبقى مسلم عارف كل حاجه عن نبيه ومع ذلك بيدافع عنه هههههههههه*



هل اعتبر هذة خفة دم ؟؟
ام سماجة منك ؟؟
انت مش عارف الضحك من غير سبب اسمه اية؟


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> coptic losser
> هل تقبل مناظرتي ؟؟؟
> القرآن و الكتاب المقدس(أيهما كلام الله )
> و أتوقع أن الموضوع سهل عليك ياأبني
> مش كدة ولا أيه



تحدى لك يا كوبتك و عليك ان تقبل التحدى كالرجال ان كنت واثقا من كتابك و من دينك


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=""]*المشكله فيكم انتم تتخيلوا الصلاه لازم تكون قدام الناس
> انما عندنا صلاه بين الانسان وربه فقط وصلاه عن النفس وعن الغير يعنى انا ممكن اكون باصلى كل يوم علشان شخص اخر وممكن يكون مسلم *[/SIZE]
> بص ربنا كاتب لنا ايه عن الصلاة
> 5- و متى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين فانهم يحبون ان يصلوا قائمين في المجامع و في زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم.(يقصد اليهود)
> ...




لاحظ انك لم تجاوب عن سؤالى كامل .... و هل فى صلاتك تكون على طهارة ؟؟
ام تستطيع الصلاة و انت جنب !!


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مايكل مجدي قال:


> coptic losser
> هل تقبل مناظرتي ؟؟؟
> القرآن و الكتاب المقدس(أيهما كلام الله )
> و أتوقع أن الموضوع سهل عليك ياأبني
> مش كدة ولا أيه



اولا انا ما اسمحش لك تشتمنى بقولك كلمه (يا ابنى )
وبعدين لما تفتح الحوارات الثنائيه هانشوف وبعدين احنا بنجيب لك دلائل على كلام فى قرأنك لا تعطى مجالا للشك انما انتم بتجيبوا تشبيهات سفر نشيد الانشاد كأنها علاقه بين رجل وامرأه وطبعا صعب عليكم تفهموها غير بالطريقه دى لآن دماغكم كلها نكاح ومفاخذه ودبر وأرب وقرف كتير فبتحاولوا توسخوا اى حاجه كويسه علشان تبقى زيكم


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> اى نسخة من الاناجيل تقراها ؟؟
> وهل لاحظت الاختلافات بينها ام انك لا تعى ما تقرا ؟
> فى انتظار اجابتك



*فهمناكم مليون مرة يا متخلفين ان الانجيل ليس كتاب متخلف لا يترجم ولا لقيناه مكتوب على جلد معزة فى غار كذا الانجيل هو كتابات تصف حياة المسيح وتعاليمه ومكتوبه بواسطه اشخاص عاصروا المسيح وهم تلاميذه ولا يهمنا الحرفيه فى الكلمات لان ربنا مش عاوز يعطينا حصه نحو  والاختلاف انت ممكن تفهمه من الاتى اكتب خطاب باللغه الانجليزيه ثم ترجمه للعربيه  واعطيه لشخص عربى  ليترجمه للانجليزيه مرة اخرى ستجد ان المعنى واحد ولكن الالفاظ تختلف فهمتم ولكن هذة مشكله سوفسطائيتكم وتلاعبكم بالالفاظ لان كتابكم حجر عربى لايترجم وهو تعجيز لله الم يكن الله قادر على جعل لسان العالم كله عربى لكى يؤمنوا وما ذنب من لا يعرف عربى افهموهــــــــــــــــــا بقى حرام عليكم*


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*انت روحت فين شكلك بتعمل كوبى بيست انا منتظرك 
 هههههههههه:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: *


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

QUOTE=coptic hero;157435]اولا انا ما اسمحش لك تشتمنى بقولك كلمه (يا ابنى )
وبعدين لما تفتح الحوارات الثنائيه هانشوف وبعدين احنا بنجيب لك دلائل على كلام فى قرأنك لا تعطى مجالا للشك انما انتم بتجيبوا تشبيهات سفر نشيد الانشاد كأنها علاقه بين رجل وامرأه وطبعا صعب عليكم تفهموها غير بالطريقه دى لآن دماغكم كلها نكاح ومفاخذه ودبر وأرب وقرف كتير فبتحاولوا توسخوا اى حاجه كويسه علشان تبقى زيكم[/QUOTE]

انت بتضحك على نفسك و لا بتضحك علينا ؟؟؟ 
صعب اية و نفهم اية ؟؟


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> *فهمناكم مليون مرة يا متخلفين ان الانجيل ليس كتاب متخلف لا يترجم ولا لقيناه مكتوب على جلد معزة فى غار كذا الانجيل هو كتابات تصف حياة المسيح وتعاليمه ومكتوبه بواسطه اشخاص عاصروا المسيح وهم تلاميذه ولا يهمنا الحرفيه فى الكلمات لان ربنا مش عاوز يعطينا حصه نحو  والاختلاف انت ممكن تفهمه من الاتى اكتب خطاب باللغه الانجليزيه ثم ترجمه للعربيه  واعطيه لشخص عربى  ليترجمه للانجليزيه مرة اخرى ستجد ان المعنى واحد ولكن الالفاظ تختلف فهمتم ولكن هذة مشكله سوفسطائيتكم وتلاعبكم بالالفاظ لان كتابكم حجر عربى لايترجم وهو تعجيز لله الم يكن الله قادر على جعل لسان العالم كله عربى لكى يؤمنوا وما ذنب من لا يعرف عربى افهموهــــــــــــــــــا بقى حرام عليكم*




طيب من غير كلام كتير 
عايز تتكلم عن اختلافات الكتاب المقدس و لا مش عايز ؟؟
مبدئيا كدة سؤال عشان اعرف مدى تمكنك من دينك و على اساسة نبدا نقاشنا
اين تقع قادش ؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> طيب من غير كلام كتير
> عايز تتكلم عن اختلافات الكتاب المقدس و لا مش عايز ؟؟
> مبدئيا كدة سؤال عشان اعرف مدى تمكنك من دينك و على اساسة نبدا نقاشنا
> اين تقع قادش ؟؟



طبعا مش من حقك تعمل لى اختبار لآن احنا مش فى امتحان جغرافيا ومع ذلك قادش تقع غرب سوريا


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> طبعا مش من حقك تعمل لى اختبار لآن احنا مش فى امتحان جغرافيا ومع ذلك قادش تقع غرب سوريا



انا اسالك عن قادش التى جاء ذكرها فى كتابك المقدس 

فى انتظار الاجابة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

> عايز تتكلم عن اختلافات الكتاب المقدس و لا مش عايز ؟؟



*الكتاب المقدس مفهوش اختلافات اساسآ يا أخ*


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الكتاب المقدس مفهوش اختلافات اساسآ يا أخ*



هل تريدى النقاش بهدوء حول ذلك ؟؟
فى انتظار الاجابة


----------



## حمامة الروض (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا مصرى
> 
> القرآن لما بيقول كافر ليس وصف و انما شتيمة
> 
> خليك امين فى التفسير



وأنتم بقتقولوا علينا



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> احنا لا قولنا ولا هنقول عليكم كفار
> 
> انتوا قطيع ضائع و الرب يرعاكم و يرجعكم لحظيرتة
> 
> و ماتفهمش كلامى دة غلط لحسن تفتكرنى بتريق ولا حاجة



أحنا قطيع ضائع ؟

أحنا ظالين في نظركم ؟

يعني على الاقل أحنا كرمناكم وأحترمنا أدميتكم

وأنتم كفار في نظرنا وربي يهديكم الى صراطة


----------



## حمامة الروض (27 ديسمبر 2006)

احنا مانبغى غير مسلم يدخل الجزيرة أصلاً لاباانجيل ولا بقصص علي بابا

خليهم يمنعوا أحسن وأحنا ماراح نمنع الاناجيل في الدول العربية بس الجزيرة لا


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حمامة الروض قال:


> احنا مانبغى غير مسلم يدخل الجزيرة أصلاً لاباانجيل ولا بقصص علي بابا
> 
> خليهم يمنعوا أحسن وأحنا ماراح نمنع الاناجيل في الدول العربية بس الجزيرة لا



لولا الغرب والمسيحيين لكنتم تعيشون فى عصر الجمل وما كنتى دخلتى على الانترنت ولا تملكى كمبيوتر ولا تملكى جوال ولا تسكنى فى بيت حديث لآنه باختصار هم من اكتشفوا ابار البترول وعلموكم الحضارة ولا تنسى زيارة عبد الناصر للسعوديه قبل البترول وقدم السعوديين لسيارة عبد الناصر برسيم لكى تأكل السيارة والله هذا موقف حقيقى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> لولا الغرب والمسيحيين لكنتم تعيشون فى عصر الجمل وما كنتى دخلتى على الانترنت ولا تملكى كمبيوتر ولا تملكى جوال ولا تسكنى فى بيت حديث لآنه باختصار هم من اكتشفوا ابار البترول وعلموكم الحضارة ولا تنسى زيارة عبد الناصر للسعوديه قبل البترول وقدم السعوديين لسيارة عبد الناصر برسيم لكى تأكل السيارة والله هذا موقف حقيقى



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا عينى برسيم للسيارة هههههههههههههههههه

هيروووو كفاية انت فحمتهممممممممم*


----------



## zeus_zeus (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام على من يستحق السلام فقط
 لقد دخلت على هذا المنتدى بالصدفه ولكنى لم احترمه وذلك لاننى لا ارى فيه اى نوع من انواع الحوار بل عباره عن عبارات سافله من كلا الجهتين سوا المسيحى او المسلم ولكنى ارى ان المسيحين لهم النصيب الاكر من العبارات المسيئه وذلك لان النسان المسلم انما هو يؤمن بعيسى والسيده مريم عليهما السلام 

حتى لا اطيل ردا على ما قرات فهم لا يستطيعون ان يمنعوا المصحف الشريف من دخول اى منطقه وذلك لان المصحف الشريف والقران الكريم قد دخل بالفعل بيوت كثير من القساوسه الذين اعلن اسلامهم وذلك على مراى من العالم كله  فكيف سيمنعوه من دخول دوله  وقد دخل الكنائس

اما الاخ سامح والانسه الفراشه المسيحيه انما احب ان اذكركم ان جمال عبد الناصر عندما ذهب للسعوديه كان ابائهم هنا يعيشون فى حمايته  كما انه كان رئيس على كل مسيحى بل المسلم 
واخيرا وليس اخرا  لما المسيحين دخلوا بيت المقدس عملوا ايه  ؟
ولما كانت الكنيسه فى فرنسا والغرب كان وضعها ايه من الدكتاتوريه المطلقه واجهاد المسيحين وتعاملها لهم كالعبيد وهذا ليس كلام هباء انما عن دراسه ........


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

zeus_zeus قال:


> السلام على من يستحق السلام فقط
> لقد دخلت على هذا المنتدى بالصدفه ولكنى لم احترمه وذلك لاننى لا ارى فيه اى نوع من انواع الحوار بل عباره عن عبارات سافله من كلا الجهتين سوا المسيحى او المسلم ولكنى ارى ان المسيحين لهم النصيب الاكر من العبارات المسيئه وذلك لان النسان المسلم انما هو يؤمن بعيسى والسيده مريم عليهما السلام
> 
> حتى لا اطيل ردا على ما قرات فهم لا يستطيعون ان يمنعوا المصحف الشريف من دخول اى منطقه وذلك لان المصحف الشريف والقران الكريم قد دخل بالفعل بيوت كثير من القساوسه الذين اعلن اسلامهم وذلك على مراى من العالم كله  فكيف سيمنعوه من دخول دوله  وقد دخل الكنائس
> ...



*ببغاء جديد يشرفنا بص يا حبيبى اضطهاد وظلم عصر دقلديانوس الجاحد كله لا يساوى سنه واحده من اضطهاد المسلمين لكل من هو غير مزفت مسلم روح اقرأ ما كتبه المؤرخين المسلمين وبعدين تعالى اتكلم *


----------



## zeus_zeus (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتقد ان الكلام شدك قوى وتعبك جدا الف سلامه عليك طفلى الصغير الا انى احب انى اذكرك انه كان عصر من سنه ولا اتنين  وكمان انت مجبتش بقيت الكلام ليه انت جوبت على جزء بسيطه منه وبانفعال  ايه السبب؟ :smil12:


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

zeus_zeus قال:


> السلام على من يستحق السلام فقط
> لقد دخلت على هذا المنتدى بالصدفه ولكنى لم احترمه وذلك لاننى لا ارى فيه اى نوع من انواع الحوار بل عباره عن عبارات سافله من كلا الجهتين سوا المسيحى او المسلم ولكنى ارى ان المسيحين لهم النصيب الاكر من العبارات المسيئه وذلك لان النسان المسلم انما هو يؤمن بعيسى والسيده مريم عليهما السلام
> 
> حتى لا اطيل ردا على ما قرات فهم لا يستطيعون ان يمنعوا المصحف الشريف من دخول اى منطقه وذلك لان المصحف الشريف والقران الكريم قد دخل بالفعل بيوت كثير من القساوسه الذين اعلن اسلامهم وذلك على مراى من العالم كله  فكيف سيمنعوه من دخول دوله  وقد دخل الكنائس
> ...



*ببغاء جديد يشرفنا بص يا حبيبى اضطهاد وظلم عصر دقلديانوس الجاحد كله لا يساوى سنه واحده من اضطهاد المسلمين لكل من هو غير مزفت مسلم روح اقرأ ما كتبه المؤرخين المسلمين وبعدين تعالى اتكلم *


----------



## coptic hero (27 ديسمبر 2006)

zeus_zeus قال:


> اعتقد ان الكلام شدك قوى وتعبك جدا الف سلامه عليك طفلى الصغير الا انى احب انى اذكرك انه كان عصر مش سنه ولا اتنين  وكمان انت مجبتش بقيت الكلام ليه انت جوبت على جزء بسيطه منه وبانفعال  ايه السبب؟ :smil12:



*اكمل ايه يا ابنى انتم توهمون نفسكم بأن عدد المسلمين يتزايد وهو فعلا فى ازدياد خصوصا بعد اكتشاف البترول فى دول الخليج وهو ما جعلكم تشترون مسلمين جدد من ضعيفى النفوس انما تقول لى انت اخترت كلام كده يبقى عيب ممكن تسأل سؤالك واجاوبك عليه يا من دخلت صدقه ولا تحترمنا  *


----------



## حمامة الروض (27 ديسمبر 2006)

للأسف ياcoptic hero كنت أظنكم تشاركونا الغيرة على حضرتنا العربية

عموما في هالحضارة العظيمة اللي تجاهلتها صانعيها مسلمين ومسيحي العرب

وأحنا اللي صدرنها لأوريا

وحتى لو فعلاً جمال عبد الناصر جا ساعدنا في وقت محنه موعيب وأخونا المصريين دائماً عون لكل العرب

هالمرحلة من التاريخ مكان في دولة غنية كل الدول العربية كانت تعيش في ظيم بسبب محبة ورحمة الاستعمار​


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

هيرو انا سالتك 3 اسالة باحترام شديد و اظن من المفروض بما انك كاتب الموضوع تجاوب على اسالتى اللى انا سالتها ليك مش كدة و لا اية ؟
و الاسئلة هى اين تقع قادش فى ضوء دراستك للكتاب المقدس
و هل فى صلاتك تكون طاهرا ام من الممكن ان تصلى و انت جنب ؟
و هل كان يصلى يسوع ؟؟
و بعد ذلك من الممكن ان اناقشك فى موضوع الحضارة و صراع الحضارات الذى يؤرقك


----------



## Im Muslim (27 ديسمبر 2006)

حمامة الروض قال:


> للأسف ياcoptic hero كنت أظنكم تشاركونا الغيرة على حضرتنا العربية
> 
> عموما في هالحضارة العظيمة اللي تجاهلتها صانعيها مسلمين ومسيحي العرب
> 
> ...




حمامه الروض .... يكفيكى شرفا و فخرا انك من المملكه فى بلد البيت العتيق زادها الله شرفا و رفعة  و انا اغبطك على هذة النعمة


----------



## coptic hero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

حمامة الروض قال:


> للأسف ياcoptic hero كنت أظنكم تشاركونا الغيرة على حضرتنا العربية
> عموما في هالحضارة العظيمة اللي تجاهلتها صانعيها مسلمين ومسيحي العرب
> وأحنا اللي صدرنها لأوريا
> وحتى لو فعلاً جمال عبد الناصر جا ساعدنا في وقت محنه موعيب وأخونا المصريين دائماً عون لكل العرب
> هالمرحلة من التاريخ مكان في دولة غنية كل الدول العربية كانت تعيش في ظيم بسبب محبة ورحمة الاستعمار​



*اى حضارة هذة التى تتكلمين عنها حضارة اكتشاف الاكتشافات العلميه ولا اكتشاف هلال رمضان وبواسطه منظار صنعه الغرب سأذكر لك واحد بالمائه من الاختراعات التى ابهرت العالم ولم يخترع فيها العربى اختراع واحد ولا فكرة واحده العالم فى تنافس شديد لأختراق الفضاء والعرب الجهله حتى هذة اللحظه يتصارعون هل الجلبيه البيضاء الطويله شرعيه اكثر من القصيرة وهل نحلق الشارب ونترك اللحيه ولا العكس وتنعمون فى اختراعات ونعمه الغرب وتريدون للكون التخلف واتجاهه للاسلام ليرجع زمن الحرب بالسيف اذا كنتم ناقمون على الغرب لماذا تركبون سياراتهم وتستعملون موبايلات وتليفزيونات واقمار صناعيه وتشربون سجائرهم ولو نظرت لبيتك لن تجدى شئ واحد من اختراع العرب حتى سجادة صلاتك أم بوصله ستجديها غربيه بالله عليكم اتقوا الله فيما تقولون وتصفون الغرب بالتخلف وانكم صدرتم الحضارة لهم وللحديث بقية*


----------



## Im Muslim (28 ديسمبر 2006)

هيرو ممكن اعرف انت خريج اية او بتدرس اية ؟
اصل كل شوية تتكلم عن العلم و التقدم 
و اين اجابات الاسئلة ؟


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*وقد حدث بالفعل 

ذكرت صحيفة "الغارديان" البريطانية الأربعاء 12-10-2005 أن جماعة ضغط مسيحية حذرت من أنها ستعمل على استخدام قانون الكراهية العرقية والدينية الذي اقترحته الحكومة البريطانية مؤخرا لمقاضاة المكاتب التي تبيع القرآن الكريم للتحريض على الكراهية الدينية في بريطانيا.

وقالت الصحيفة "إن الجماعة الإنجيلية البروتستانية المتطرفة التي تطلق على نفسها اسم (الصوت المسيحي) برزت هذا العام بعد تقديمها سلسلة احتجاجات لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية "بي بي سي" على برامج دينية بثتها ومشاركتها في تظاهرة قوية أمام مبنى البرلمان ضد مشروع قانون مكافحة الكراهية الدينية".

وأبلغ ستيفن غرين مدير جماعة "الصوت المسيحي" للصحيفة "أن منظمته ستدرس اتخاذ إجراءات قضائية ضد المكتبات التي تبيع القرآن الكريم وتقوم بإبلاغ الشرطة عن الموظفين الذين يبيعون القرآن"، الذي وصفه بأنه "يحرض على الكراهية". وأضاف "أن الإنجيل لا يدعوع إلى قتل غير المؤمنين".

لكن الصحيفة أشارت إلى "أن الطرق التي تنتهجها الجماعة المسيحية المتطرفة أفزعت الجماعات المسيحية الأخرى خاصة وأنها تدعو إلى حماية حريتها الخاصة في التعبير من خلال مهاجمة الجماعات الدينية الأخرى ومعارضتها للمحاولات التي يبذلها النواب لحرمانها من حرية إلقاء المواعظ عن الإنجيل".*


----------



## coptic hero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> هيرو انا سالتك 3 اسالة باحترام شديد و اظن من المفروض بما انك كاتب الموضوع تجاوب على اسالتى اللى انا سالتها ليك مش كدة و لا اية ؟
> و الاسئلة هى اين تقع قادش فى ضوء دراستك للكتاب المقدس
> و هل فى صلاتك تكون طاهرا ام من الممكن ان تصلى و انت جنب ؟
> و هل كان يصلى يسوع ؟؟
> و بعد ذلك من الممكن ان اناقشك فى موضوع الحضارة و صراع الحضارات الذى يؤرقك



*اولا حضرتك الموضوع محدد ومعروف من عنوانه واظنك قرأت العنوان وبلاش خروج عن الموضوع 
ثانيا انا ذكرت لك مكان قادش انه فى غرب سوريه حاليا ولا يهمنى مكانها فى القديم لآنى لست فى درس جغرافيه
ثالثا فى صلاتنا طالما لم تأتى بعمل يغضب الله فأنت طاهر وان كنت تقصد المعاشرة الزوجيه (النكاح بلغة الاسلام) فيكفى الاغتسال قبل الصلاة علما بأنى لا اعرف معنى كلمه (جنب)
وسيدى يسوع المسيح كان يصلى طبعا لآنه كان يسوع الآنسان على الآرض 
رابعا والآهم رددت على اسئلتك وأرجوا عدم الخروج عن موضوعنا الاساسى وان كان عندك اسئله اخرى فمن فضلك انتظر حتى تفتح الحوارات الدينيه بعد الآعياد وانا تحت امرك كل عام وسيادتك بخير ايها العضو المؤدب حقيقة *


----------



## coptic hero (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> هيرو ممكن اعرف انت خريج اية او بتدرس اية ؟
> اصل كل شوية تتكلم عن العلم و التقدم
> و اين اجابات الاسئلة ؟



*انا سعادتك مخلص تجارة دفعه 90 والحمد لله حصلت على شهادة محو الآميه سنه 91 ممكن حضرتك اقولك رقم هويتى بحيث تعرف كل معلوماتى ههههههههههه *


----------



## coptic hero (29 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> هيرو ممكن اعرف انت خريج اية او بتدرس اية ؟
> اصل كل شوية تتكلم عن العلم و التقدم
> و اين اجابات الاسئلة ؟



*انت رحت فين يا عم عيدكم لسه بكرة على العموم بعد ما تدبح الخروف وتاكله انا منتظرك*


----------



## فادية (29 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> مش بعيده على الأمريكان
> ماهي فرنسا منعت ارتداء المسلمات الحجاب وسابوا اليهود يلبسوا تقية الاخفا بتاعتهم



ما شا الله على المعلومات الصحيحه 
مين قالك بقا يا سيد لورد ان فرنسا منعت المسلمين وسابت اليهود 
لعلمك بقا يا شاطر وعشان تعرف انك جاهل ومش عارف حاجه في الدنيا دي فرنسا منعت الحجاب والصليب والنجمه اليهوديه يعني المنع كان لكل  مظهر ديني مهما كان عشان ميبقاش فيه حزازيات بين الناس الي عايشين في بلد واحد مش بس ليكم 
وكفايكم تحريف في الحقائق مش كفايه قرآنكم المحرف عايزين تحرفو كمان الواقع الي موجود 
الله يكون فعونكم


----------



## Im Muslim (29 ديسمبر 2006)

> ثانيا انا ذكرت لك مكان قادش انه فى غرب سوريه حاليا



انا سالتك اين تقع فى الكتاب المقدس 


> وان كنت تقصد المعاشرة الزوجيه (النكاح بلغة الاسلام)



النكاح فى الاسلام بمعنى الزواج 



> وسيدى يسوع المسيح كان يصلى


انا سالت من هو يسوع قلتم لى انه الهكم الذى تعبدون ( الرب يسوع ) .... مش فلسفة و لاحاجة و لا بفسر الكلام على مزاجى ...بس كان بيصلى لمين اذا كان هو اله ... وهل الاله يصلى ؟


----------



## zeus_zeus (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسى يا مسلم على ردك بالموضوع ده اما انتى يا فاديه فمش من حقك انك تقولى ان القران محرف   لانك عارفه ان الانجيل هو الى محرف :dance:   وعلشان ااقولك على حاجه يا ريت http://www.ebnmaryam.com/alta7reef2/alta7reef2.htm
تدخلى على الموقع ده


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> النكاح فى الاسلام بمعنى الزواج



*مسلم جاهل كذاب يا أما محمدك كذاب اذا كان النكاح يعنى زواج تقدر تفسر لى اللى قاله محمد بن أمنه*
* قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثه لا يكلمهم الله ولا يزكهم ولهم عذب اليم ذكر منهم ناكح يديه

ان من ينكح يديه ياتي يوم القيامه يده حبلى  لا تكذب علينا لتجمل دينك نكاح تعنى ممارسه جنسيه واحب افكرك كمان بأيه انكحوا ما طاب لكم من نساء ياسلام على العفه
*


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Im Muslim قال:


> انا سالت من هو يسوع قلتم لى انه الهكم الذى تعبدون ( الرب يسوع ) .... مش فلسفة و لاحاجة و لا بفسر الكلام على مزاجى ...بس كان بيصلى لمين اذا كان هو اله ... وهل الاله يصلى ؟



*نعم كان يصلى يسوع لآنه فى هذا الوقت يسوع الانسان الذى سيحمل خطايا العالم وسيادتك تقول لى هل الاله يصلى طيب ممكن تقول لى يعنى ايه الهكم اللات يصلى على نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم برضه سؤال برئ*


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

coptic hero 
اوضحلك كمان مره  اصل ردى المره الى فاتت اتشال
ناكح يديه يا ابو جهل هو القائم بالعاده السريه هل تعرفها ام لا
اما بقه بالنسبه للاسلام لابد وان تتطهر بعد اتيانها حتى تستطيع الصلاه اما فى دينكم مش مشكله اهو كله عند العرب صابون


----------



## Interlocutor (1 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=""]*مسلم جاهل كذاب يا أما محمدك كذاب اذا كان النكاح يعنى زواج تقدر تفسر لى اللى قاله محمد بن أمنه*[/SIZE]
> * قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثه لا يكلمهم الله ولا يزكهم ولهم عذب اليم ذكر منهم ناكح يديه
> 
> ان من ينكح يديه ياتي يوم القيامه يده حبلى  لا تكذب علينا لتجمل دينك نكاح تعنى ممارسه جنسيه واحب افكرك كمان بأيه انكحوا ما طاب لكم من نساء ياسلام على العفه
> *



ناكح يدية يعنى ممارس العادة السريه 

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُنَّ مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا} (49) سورة الأحزاب

نكحتم ثم طلقتم .... الايه واضحة وعناها واضح 

انكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء و ان خفتم الا تعدلوا فواحدة
يعنى حلال انك تتجوز اربع زوجات بس اذا خفتم انكم لا تعدلوا يكفى واحدة
الاية لم تقل عليكم ان تتزوجوا اربعة 
فرق بين الاجازة و الوجوب


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

Interlocutor قال:


> ناكح يدية يعنى ممارس العادة السريه
> 
> {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُنَّ مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا} (49) سورة الأحزاب
> 
> ...



سؤالى محدد كلمه نكاح تعنى زواج ام ممارسه جنسيه واذا كان زواج فهل يتزوج شخص يده لا تلوى الحقائق لتدافع عن نبيك


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

Interlocutor قال:


> ناكح يدية يعنى ممارس العادة السريه
> 
> {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُنَّ مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا} (49) سورة الأحزاب
> 
> ...



اذا نكاح اليد لا تعنى زواج اليد سؤالى محدد كلمه نكاح تعنى زواج ام ممارسه جنسيه واذا كان زواج فهل يتزوج شخص يده لا تلوى الحقائق لتدافع عن نبيك


----------



## Interlocutor (1 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> اذا نكاح اليد لا تعنى زواج اليد سؤالى محدد كلمه نكاح تعنى زواج ام ممارسه جنسيه واذا كان زواج فهل يتزوج شخص يده لا تلوى الحقائق لتدافع عن نبيك



نفس السؤال اساله لك
اذا كان جماع .... هل يجامع شخص يدة !!!!


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

_*  يعرفونه كما يعرفون ابائهم 
لكن بيحولا يغالطوا  
احب ااقول فى الاخر 
اذا اصاب الكلب الكساح فما امامه غير النباح :t33: *_


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

Interlocutor قال:


> نفس السؤال اساله لك
> اذا كان جماع .... هل يجامع شخص يدة !!!!



يا اذكى الاذكياء هارجع معاك من البدايه قال محمدك وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من نساء فانت وزملائك قلتم نكاح تعنى زواج فقلت لكم نكاح ليست زواج بل تعنى ممارسه جنسيه وبهذا تعتبر أيه محمدك دعوه للزنا واتيت لك بالدليل ما قاله محمد عن ناكح يديه ولو كانت نكاح تعنى زواج فهل ينفع ان يتزوج الشخص يده فلم اجد منك رد ولكن وجدت منك تلاعب بالالفاظ ومراوغه انا منتظر اجابتك هل كلمه نكاح تعنى زواج وان كانت الاجابه نعم هل يصح ان يتزوج المرء منكم يديه


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus قال:


> _*  يعرفونه كما يعرفون ابائهم
> لكن بيحولا يغالطوا
> احب ااقول فى الاخر
> اذا اصاب الكلب الكساح فما امامه غير النباح :t33: *_



*متشكر جدا يا سليل الآدب ولكن صدقنى لو كنت اعرف ان سؤالى هذا يجعلك تصف نفسك بالكساح ما كنت سألتك لكى لاتصفنى بالكلب عموما لن تستطيع انت أو اى مسلم ان تجرونى للرد عليكم بشتيمه لآن اليوم بدايه سنه جديده *


----------



## zeus_zeus (1 يناير 2007)

_*:spor22:   البس عليها اسود
*_


----------



## حازم (2 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> *متشكر جدا يا سليل الآدب ولكن صدقنى لو كنت اعرف ان سؤالى هذا يجعلك تصف نفسك بالكساح ما كنت سألتك لكى لاتصفنى بالكلب عموما لن تستطيع انت أو اى مسلم ان تجرونى للرد عليكم بشتيمه لآن اليوم بدايه سنه جديده *



*لا يا هيرو لا تجعل العام الجديد هو سبب لعدم ردك على الشتم  ولاكن اجعلها اخلاقك دائما

وكل عام وانت بخير

اما كلمت (نكاح) ساتحدث عنها فى موضوع خاص بها بعد اتهاء اعيادكم​*


----------



## Interlocutor (2 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=""]يا اذكى الاذكياء هارجع معاك من البدايه قال محمدك وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من نساء فانت وزملائك قلتم نكاح تعنى زواج فقلت لكم نكاح ليست زواج بل تعنى ممارسه جنسيه وبهذا تعتبر أيه محمدك دعوه للزنا واتيت لك بالدليل ما قاله محمد عن ناكح يديه ولو كانت نكاح تعنى زواج فهل ينفع ان يتزوج الشخص يده فلم اجد منك رد ولكن وجدت منك تلاعب بالالفاظ ومراوغه انا منتظر اجابتك هل كلمه نكاح تعنى زواج وان كانت الاجابه نعم هل يصح ان يتزوج المرء منكم يديه[/SIZE]



لا تلاعب بالالفاظ و لا غيرة 
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُنَّ مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا} (49) سورة الأحزاب

الكلمة معناها واضح جدا جدا جدا
و هل اذا كانت بمعنى ممارسة جنسية كما تدعى .... هل يمارس الشخص الجنس مع يدة ؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (2 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus قال:


> _*:spor22:   البس عليها اسود
> *_



يا اخونا المحترم والمتربى بزيادة جدا خالص ان شاء الله سنه جميله وبيضه هى ممكن تبقى سوداء على ناس تانية بس مش هايبقوا ولاد النعمه


----------



## coptic hero (2 يناير 2007)

Interlocutor قال:


> لا تلاعب بالالفاظ و لا غيرة
> {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُنَّ مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا} (49) سورة الأحزاب
> 
> الكلمة معناها واضح جدا جدا جدا
> و هل اذا كانت بمعنى ممارسة جنسية كما تدعى .... هل يمارس الشخص الجنس مع يدة ؟؟



ههههههههههههههه كلامك يناقض نفسه واضح ان حضرتك ما كملتش السؤال لكن سؤالى لو كانت نكاح بمعنى زواج هل يتزوج الرجل يديه سؤال برئ فى اربعه كلمات هاقولهولك تانى هل يتزوج الرجل يديه يارب حد يجاوب بدون ما يطلع العيب على سواق الميكروباص اللى احنا راكبينه ده


----------



## Interlocutor (2 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=""]ههههههههههههههه كلامك يناقض نفسه واضح ان حضرتك ما كملتش السؤال لكن سؤالى لو كانت نكاح بمعنى زواج هل يتزوج الرجل يديه سؤال برئ فى اربعه كلمات هاقولهولك تانى هل يتزوج الرجل يديه يارب حد يجاوب بدون ما يطلع العيب على سواق الميكروباص اللى احنا راكبينه ده [/SIZE]



كلامى مش بيناقض نفسة و لا حاجة 
تمشيا مع كلامك ..... اذا كانت ناكح بمعنى زانى او يجامع او يطىء زى ما انت بتقول
هل يزجد شخص زانى مع يدة ؟
هل شخص يجامع يدة ؟
هل شخص يطىء يدة ؟؟

الحديث دة يبين معنى نكح 
أن امرأة كانت في ركب فجعلت أمرها إلى رجل فزوجها ، فبلغ ذلك عمر ، فجلد الناكح والمنكح 

عن علي قال : أيما امرأة نكحت بغير إذن وليها فناكحها باطل ، لا نكاح إلا بإذن ولي

لا نكاح إلا بولي وشاهدي عدل ، فإن أنكحها ولي مسخوط عليه فناكحها باطل

ثلاثة حق على الله عونهم : المكاتب الذي يريد الأداء ، والناكح يريد العفاف ، والمجاهد في سبيل الله

 لا يبيتن رجل عند امرأة في بيت ، إلا أن يكون ناكحا ، أو ذا محرم

{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُنَّ مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا} (49) سورة الأحزاب


----------



## coptic hero (2 يناير 2007)

Interlocutor قال:


> كلامى مش بيناقض نفسة و لا حاجة
> تمشيا مع كلامك ..... اذا كانت ناكح بمعنى زانى او يجامع او يطىء زى ما انت بتقول
> هل يزجد شخص زانى مع يدة ؟
> هل شخص يجامع يدة ؟
> ...



انت بتلف وتدور على ايه مش نبيك قال الحديث ده عن ناكح يديه هو انا جبت حاجه من عند أم ترتر انا باجيب لك كلام نبيك



coptic hero قال:


> *ه*
> * قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثه لا يكلمهم الله ولا يزكهم ولهم عذب اليم ذكر منهم ناكح يديه
> 
> ان من ينكح يديه ياتي يوم القيامه يده حبلى
> *




حرام عليك بقى كفايه لف ودوران يا ريت تفسر لى ما قاله نبيك


----------



## coptic hero (2 يناير 2007)

Interlocutor قال:


> كلامى مش بيناقض نفسة و لا حاجة
> تمشيا مع كلامك ..... اذا كانت ناكح بمعنى زانى او يجامع او يطىء زى ما انت بتقول
> هل يزجد شخص زانى مع يدة ؟يا عم اسأل نبيك مش هو اللى كتب كده
> هل شخص يجامع يدة ؟
> هل شخص يطىء يدة ؟؟نعم يعنى العاده السريه



لم أتى بكلام من عندى بل هو كلام نبيك


----------



## Interlocutor (2 يناير 2007)

> ان من ينكح يديه ياتي يوم القيامه يده حبلى



هات متن الحديث اللى بيقول كدة !!


----------



## يوسف أسلام (2 يناير 2007)

انتو مالكوا فينا


----------



## coptic hero (2 يناير 2007)

Interlocutor قال:


> هات متن الحديث اللى بيقول كدة !!



خد اللينك اهو علشان مش فاضى
http://www.twbh.com/articles.php?ID=1751

ولا اقولك خد اللينك ده كمان
http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/index.php?page=FullContent&audioid=108486

ومكان الكلام من تحت استنى خد الصورة كمان


[


----------



## Interlocutor (2 يناير 2007)

لما تفضى و تاخد وقتك هات متن الحديث اللى بيقول كدة


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> يا اذكى الاذكياء هارجع معاك من البدايه قال محمدك وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من نساء فانت وزملائك قلتم نكاح تعنى زواج فقلت لكم نكاح ليست زواج بل تعنى ممارسه جنسيه وبهذا تعتبر أيه محمدك دعوه للزنا واتيت لك بالدليل ما قاله محمد عن ناكح يديه ولو كانت نكاح تعنى زواج فهل ينفع ان يتزوج الشخص يده فلم اجد منك رد ولكن وجدت منك تلاعب بالالفاظ ومراوغه انا منتظر اجابتك هل كلمه نكاح تعنى زواج وان كانت الاجابه نعم هل يصح ان يتزوج المرء منكم يديه



*هي كلمة نكاح لها معنين الاول زواج والثاني ممارسة جنسية كما ورد في هذا المقطع :t33: 


( يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب ؟


اذن كلمة نكاح هنا ليست زواج كما قيل سينكح الشيطان ابن امنه من دبرة :yahoo: 


ولكن كلمة نكاح كلمة معيبه وحتى ولو كانت تاخذ معنى اخر وهو الزواج لان الناس عندما تقول لهم كلمة نكاح ستكون ثقيلة على اذانهم وفورا سياخذون المعنى الاخر لها وهو الممارسة الجنسية ..

ان كلام القران انتهى مفعوله مع الزمن واصبح الناس لا يعملون به فلا يوجد واحد مسلم يذهب للزواج ويقول لاب البنت اريد ان انكح ابنتك والا فسيضربة الجزمة :t32: *



.


----------



## coptic hero (3 يناير 2007)

zeus_zeus2 قال:


> _*  ااقولهالك كمان مره علشان تتحذف زى المره الى فاتت
> البس عليها اسود
> هههههههههههههههه*_



انت فاكر انك دخلت غصب عن اراده مديرين المنتدى ومش مكسوف وانت بتطلع الفاظك المحمديه التى تنم عن الحقد والكراهيه عملا بمبادئ نبيك الله يسامحك الله يسامحك الله يسامحك مبسوط كده انا عارف انك زمانك متضايق انك مش بتتشم بس ياللا اهو قرار وربنا يعيننا عليه


----------



## coptic hero (3 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *هي كلمة نكاح لها معنين الاول زواج والثاني ممارسة جنسية كما ورد في هذا المقطع :t33:
> 
> ه فلا يوجد واحد مسلم يذهب للزواج ويقول لاب البنت اريد ان انكح ابنتك والا فسيضربة الجزمة :t32: *
> 
> ...



:36_1_11: :36_1_11: :36_1_11: :36_1_11: :36_1_11: :36_1_11: :sha: :sha: :sha: :sha: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29: :big29:


----------



## حمامة الروض (4 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *(يهاجم الخنزير الأكبر قبر الرسول الأعظم و ينكح الرسول في قبره من الدبر فيصرخ الرسول مستغيثا يا مسيح يا مسيح يا ديان يا ديان فيأتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و يكسر الصليب ؟
> .*


*

ينكح في دبره ؟؟  :new2: 
عفوا هل هذا نص من الكتاب المقدس ؟*


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> ينكح في دبره ؟؟  :new2:
> عفوا هل هذا نص من الكتاب المقدس ؟



لآ طبعا يا أخت حمامه ده من كتاب برنابا اللى انتم بتقولوا عليه انجيل برنابا الصحيح وهو مشتق من افكار قرائنيه بحته والفاظ محمديه صرف باقول لك ايه انتى بقى حمام زاجل يعنى بتنقلى رسايل بس ولا حمامه زغلوله


----------



## حازم (4 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههه
هو انت متعرفش تتكلم جد ابدا ياهيرو 

كل كلامك باسلوب ساخر ..........هسميك هيرو الساخر


----------



## حازم (4 يناير 2007)

*ممكن اكلم جد شويه معاك عن موضوعك  من الاول خالص  الكل قال رايه ولاكن انا معرفتش وصلت لحد فين فى رد فعلنا كمسلمين​*


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

حازم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هو انت متعرفش تتكلم جد ابدا ياهيرو
> 
> كل كلامك باسلوب ساخر ..........هسميك هيرو الساخر



اخى العزيز حازم واحشنى بجد كل سنه وانت طيب وحازم عاوز اقول لك ان ده لقبى فعلا وبعدين انا لا يتطيع احد يعطينى عمرى الحقيقى علشان الضحك والفكاهه


----------



## حمامة الروض (4 يناير 2007)

أحنا بنقول عليه صحيح ؟؟ ولا على أي نوع من أنوع الأناجيل قلنا لما يخلص حازم كلامه معك ابقى ارد عليك .. 

وشكرا لانك قلت عليه محمدية :Love_Mailbox: 

بس دي مو ألفاظ محمدي لاتكذب هاذي اللفاظ تلاميذ يسوعك :banned:


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> أحنا بنقول عليه صحيح ؟؟ ولا على أي نوع من أنوع الأناجيل قلنا لما يخلص حازم كلامه معك ابقى ارد عليك ..
> 
> وشكرا لانك قلت عليه محمدية :Love_Mailbox:
> 
> بس دي مو ألفاظ محمدي لاتكذب هاذي اللفاظ تلاميذ يسوعك :banned:




لالالالالا يا حمامه عيب يسوع عمرة ما قال كلام قبيح زى نكاح ومفاخذه ودبر عيب يا لولو عيب هههههههههههه


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> ينكح في دبره ؟؟  :new2:
> عفوا هل هذا نص من الكتاب المقدس ؟



*لا هذا نص من القران الغير كريم بتاع الفروج والارب وترقيع غشاء البكارة والصدور المكورة والغلمان اللواطيون*


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

بالراحه شويه عليها يا رياض


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> بالراحه شويه عليها يا رياض


 
*لالا عادي يا مسيو هيرو فهي بتقرأ اسماء اعضائها التناسلية (الفروج) واعضاء الرجل الذكرية (الارب) في القران في عادي وبتقرأ كمان اسم الصدرو المكورة (الكواعب) وعن كيفية ترقيع ربها لغشاء بكارة فتياتة العاهرات الحوريات (ليعودا ابكار) فيعني ما فيش مشكلة ابدا هي متعودة على هذا الكلام وبعدين ما تنساش تفاسير القران الي كلها ********وما تنساش السيرة النبوية الغير شريفة وقصص المضاجعة فيها والكلمات السافلة بتاعة ********** *


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *لالا عادي يا مسيو هيرو فهي بتقرأ اسماء اعضائها التناسلية (الفروج) واعضاء الرجل الذكرية (الارب) في القران في عادي وبتقرأ كمان اسم الصدرو المكورة (الكواعب) وعن كيفية ترقيع ربها لغشاء بكارة فتياتة العاهرات الحوريات (ليعودا ابكار) فيعني ما فيش مشكلة ابدا هي متعودة على هذا الكلام وبعدين ما تنساش تفاسير القران الي كلها مص ولحس وما تنساش السيرة النبوية الغير شريفة وقصص المضاجعة فيها والكلمات السافلة بتاعة زب وزبر واير ونكتها وخلافة :t33: *



خلينا احنا مؤدبين


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> خلينا احنا مؤدبين



*هو احنا غلطنا يا مسيو هيرو ؟

هو الي يستشهد بالقران والاحاديث والتفاسير يبقى قليل أدب :dntknw: 

ما الكلام هذا هي بتقرأه في قرانها وتفاسير قرانها واحاديث رسولها ولا حياء في الدين المحمدي:spor22: *


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *هو احنا غلطنا يا مسيو هيرو ؟
> 
> هو الي يستشهد بالقران والاحاديث والتفاسير يبقى قليل أدب :dntknw:
> 
> ما الكلام هذا هي بتقرأه في قرانها وتفاسير قرانها واحاديث رسولها ولا حياء في الدين المحمدي:spor22: *



مش قصدى كده خلينا مؤدبين يعنى نطهر نفوسنا وما نقراش حاجات وحشه كلها اباحه :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> مش قصدى كده خلينا مؤدبين يعنى نطهر نفوسنا وما نقراش حاجات وحشه كلها اباحه :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :smil12: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:



*المضظر يركب الصعب يا عزيزي اذا كان قرانهم وتفاسيرة واحاديثهم قبيحه فماذا نفعل نحن ؟

ومن ناحية اخرى لو ما قرانا هذه الاشياء لما زاد اقتناعنا في ديننا وطهارة انبيائنا ورسلنا وكتابنا :yaka: *


----------



## حازم (5 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *المضظر يركب الصعب يا عزيزي اذا كان قرانهم وتفاسيرة واحاديثهم قبيحه فماذا نفعل نحن ؟
> 
> ومن ناحية اخرى لو ما قرانا هذه الاشياء لما زاد اقتناعنا في ديننا وطهارة انبيائنا ورسلنا وكتابنا :yaka: *




*سؤال بسيط يا اخ رياض

انت عندك اخلاق؟​*


----------



## حازم (5 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *المضظر يركب الصعب يا عزيزي اذا كان قرانهم وتفاسيرة واحاديثهم قبيحه فماذا نفعل نحن ؟
> 
> القبح فى لسانك وعقلك وقلبك​
> ومن ناحية اخرى لو ما قرانا هذه الاشياء لما زاد اقتناعنا في ديننا وطهارة انبيائنا ورسلنا وكتابنا :yaka: *



*مش بقول لك انك مغمض عيناك​*


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2007)

حازم;165636 قال:
			
		

> *سؤال بسيط يا اخ رياض
> 
> انت عندك اخلاق؟​*



حازم هدى نفسك كده ياريت تهدى انت ورياض ومن فضلك رياض تمسح الكلمات اللى فيها اشارات جنسيه واضحه علشان فيه فى المنتدى بنات


----------



## coptic hero (6 يناير 2007)

رياض لو سمحت ياريت كل حاجه تكتبها علشان ما تبقاش شتيمه واسفزاز تبقى بالدليل من ألقرأن او الاحاديث او كتب السيرة ولو فيه دليل يبقى كويس علشان ما تبقاش شتيمه واهانه هات الدليل واعرضه مع مشاركاتك


----------



## حازم (6 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> رياض لو سمحت ياريت كل حاجه تكتبها علشان ما تبقاش شتيمه واسفزاز تبقى بالدليل من ألقرأن او الاحاديث او كتب السيرة ولو فيه دليل يبقى كويس علشان ما تبقاش شتيمه واهانه هات الدليل واعرضه مع مشاركاتك




*والله انا مطلبش اكتر من كده يا اخى العزيز هيرو

وبعدين هيخصر ايه لو  غير اسلوبه فى الكلام ويفهم ان الشتيمه والاستفزاز ملهاش لزمه​*
.
.


----------



## حازم (6 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *هو احنا غلطنا يا مسيو هيرو ؟
> 
> هو الي يستشهد بالقران والاحاديث والتفاسير يبقى قليل أدب :dntknw:
> 
> ما الكلام هذا هي بتقرأه في قرانها وتفاسير قرانها واحاديث رسولها ولا حياء في الدين المحمدي:spor22: *



*فين التفاسير لو سمحت

 انت بتحب تفسر على مزاجك 

وانا مش هسيبك تاليف كلام من دماغك وتنسبه القرآن والسنه​*.
.
.


----------



## حمامة الروض (6 يناير 2007)

:: 





coptic hero قال:


> لالالالالا يا حمامه عيب يسوع عمرة ما قال كلام قبيح زى نكاح ومفاخذه ودبر عيب يا لولو عيب هههههههههههه



ياعم هيرو الاناجيل سارت على النت والكل بيقرا بلاش كدب في نصوص ألعن من المفاخذه

بس أخاف أحطها تتلغي عضويتي 

القرآن حتى لوكتب عن هالاشياء يكتب بألفظ ضمنيه ومعاني راقيه 

وعندي سؤال جانبي انت هيرو كموني ولا هيرو خلاوي :t33:

:yahoo:


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (6 يناير 2007)

> دا انا على كده خطير بقى كل ما اكتب سؤال يتحزف
> يكنوش عرفين الحقيقه وبيخبوااا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو بقى كان شاذ ولا مبيعرفش ولا بيزنى مع مريم المجداليه
> ...


اضحك على جها زيوس...


----------



## stan55 (7 يناير 2007)

طبعآ هيعترضوا لاكن هيهات


----------



## coptic hero (8 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> ::
> 
> ياعم هيرو الاناجيل سارت على النت والكل بيقرا بلاش كدب في نصوص ألعن من المفاخذه
> 
> ...



هههههه يعنى فى المحاورات ضعيفه وكمان ضعيفه فى التهريج ايه يا بت خفه الدم دى حاولى ما تشربيش ميه كتير احسن دمك خفيف قوى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## فاطمـة (8 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم:


ضننت أن هناك نقاش جاد و قلبت بعض الصفحاات فاذا هو استهزاء في استهزاء..

ولكن لا مشكل


سأجيب عن سؤالكم باذن الله تعالى 


ياقوم  حضرتكم لو عرفتكم القرآن الكريم لما قلتم هذا ..والله العظيم


نحن القرآن في صدورنا معنا ينير درووبنا

القرآن معنا..معنا..معنا...


في صدورنا..في قلوبنا..في عقولنا

القرآن حبيبنا نزله الله سبحانه وتعالى على رسولنا وقال سبحانه وتعالى:"انا نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون"


ياقوم ان كلام الله لم يحرف وهو محفوووظ..

واذا جاء ذلك اليوم الذي سيمنع فيه القرآن....فلا يلبث الا ان تقوم القيامة..


الحياااة من ذون قرآآن يذكرنا وينيرنا بعد نور الله عز وجل فلا طعم للحياة الا أن يثبتنا الله سبحااانه وتعااالى


أتحدااااكم أن يأتي هذا اليوم الذي يمنع فيه القرآن 


فاذا أتى هذا اليوم

واجهوني أنذاك!


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## حمامة الروض (8 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> هههههه يعنى فى المحاورات ضعيفه وكمان ضعيفه فى التهريج ايه يا بت خفه الدم دى حاولى ما تشربيش ميه كتير احسن دمك خفيف قوى ههههههههههههههه



موأخف من دمك  :t33: 

أعذرني على ضعفي منك نتعلم :yahoo:


----------



## coptic hero (8 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> موأخف من دمك  :t33:
> 
> أعذرني على ضعفي منك نتعلم :yahoo:




ما تقلقيش على نفسك انتى ممكن دمك يخف شويه بس تشربى لبن ابل وتنامى بدرى وما تخافيش على نفسك حالات كتيرة زيك وشفيت ههههههههههه


----------



## حمامة الروض (8 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> ما تقلقيش على نفسك انتى ممكن دمك يخف شويه بس تشربى لبن ابل وتنامى بدرى وما تخافيش على نفسك حالات كتيرة زيك وشفيت ههههههههههه



أيه ياهيرو أنت زعلت .. معلش حقك عليه أنت اللي بديت بردك

عموما خفت الدم ولا خفت العقل :yahoo:


----------



## حمامة الروض (8 يناير 2007)

فاطمـة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم:
> 
> 
> ضننت أن هناك نقاش جاد و قلبت بعض الصفحاات فاذا هو استهزاء في استهزاء..



النقاش الجاد نعتبره أشياء جانبيه لخلصنا ضحك بعدين نلتفت له

أهم شي التهريج والشتم 

:yaka:


----------



## فاطمـة (9 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> النقاش الجاد نعتبره أشياء جانبيه لخلصنا ضحك بعدين نلتفت له
> 
> أهم شي التهريج والشتم
> 
> :yaka:



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


وهذا  تماما مالاحظته أستاذة روض..


----------



## coptic hero (9 يناير 2007)

حمامة الروض قال:


> النقاش الجاد نعتبره أشياء جانبيه لخلصنا ضحك بعدين نلتفت له
> 
> أهم شي التهريج والشتم
> 
> :yaka:


مش انتى اللى غلطتى الاول وبعدين انتى حيرتينا معاكى سؤالنا محدد زى عنوان الموضوع  وبس لما ترجعى انشاء الله نبقى نكمل مطاردتنا .........قصدى محاورتنا ههههههههههههه


----------



## حازم (9 يناير 2007)

*رحت فين فى العيد يا هيرو  اوعا  تقلى مخرجتش​*.
.
.


----------



## coptic hero (9 يناير 2007)

حازم قال:


> *رحت فين فى العيد يا هيرو  اوعا  تقلى مخرجتش​*.
> .
> .



حازم عامل ايه بتسأل على الخروج قبل ما تقول لى كل سنه وانت طيب عموما يا سيدى خرجت مع اصحابى رحله صيد


----------



## حازم (9 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> حازم عامل ايه بتسأل على الخروج قبل ما تقول لى كل سنه وانت طيب عموما يا سيدى خرجت مع اصحابى رحله صيد




*لا ياهيرو مقصدش 

وبعدين يا سيدى 

كل سنه وانت طيب بجد

رغم انك عارف انى قلتها اكثر من مره

لاكن تستهلها​*


----------



## romyo (9 يناير 2007)

رسول الإسلام ينكح خالته !!!

حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن جعفر ‏ ‏قال حدثنا ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏وحجاج ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏شعبة ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏عطاء الخراساني ‏ ‏يحدث عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ 
‏أن ‏ ‏خولة بنت حكيم السلمية ‏ ‏وهي إحدى خالات النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏سألت النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏عن المرأة تحتلم فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لتغتسل.
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=6&Rec=27324
حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن سلام ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن فضيل ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏كانت ‏ ‏خولة بنت حكيم ‏ ‏من اللائي وهبن أنفسهن للنبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقالت ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏أما تستحي المرأة أن تهب نفسها للرجل فلما نزلت ترجئ ‏ ‏من تشاء منهن‏ قلت يا رسول الله ما أرى ربك إلا يسارع في هواك ‏
‏رواه ‏ ‏أبو سعيد المؤدب ‏ ‏ومحمد بن بشر ‏ ‏وعبدة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏يزيد بعضهم على بعض
فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري
‏
‏قوله ( حدثنا هشام ) ‏
‏هو ابن عروة عن أبيه ‏
‏( قال كانت خولة ) ‏
‏هذا مرسل , لأن عروة لم يدرك زمن القصة , لكن السياق يشعر بأنه حمله عن عائشة . وقد ذكر المصنف عقب هذه الطريق رواية من صرح فيه بذكر عائشة تعليقا , وقد تقدم في تفسير الأحزاب من طريق أبي أسامة عن هشام كذلك موصولا . ‏

‏قوله ( بنت حكيم ) ‏
‏أي ابن أمية بن الأوقص السلمية , وكانت زوج عثمان بن مظعون , وهي من السابقات إلى الإسلام , وأمها من بني أمية . ‏

‏قوله ( من اللائي وهبن ) ‏
‏وكذا وقع في رواية أبي أسامة المذكورة " قالت كنت أغار من اللائي وهبن أنفسهن " وهذا يشعر بتعدد الواهبات وقد تقدم تفسيرهن في تفسير سورة الأحزاب , ووقع في رواية أبي سعيد المؤدب الآتي ذكرها في المعلقات عن عروة عن عائشة " قالت التي وهبت نفسها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خولة بنت حكيم " وهذا محمول على تأويل أنها السابقة إلى ذلك , أو نحو ذلك من الوجوه التي لا تقتضي الحصر المطلق . ‏

‏قوله ( فقالت عائشة : أما تستحي المرأة أن تهب نفسها ) ‏
‏وفي رواية محمد بن بشر الموصولة عن عائشة أنها كانت تعير اللائي وهبن أنفسهن . ‏

‏قوله ( أن تهب نفسها ) ‏
‏زاد في رواية محمد بن بشر " بغير صداق " . ‏

‏قوله ( فلما نزلت : ترجئ من تشاء ) ‏
‏في رواية عبدة بن سليمان " فأنزل الله ترجئ " وهذا أظهر في أن نزول الآية بهذا السبب , قال القرطبي حملت عائشة على هذا التقبيح الغيرة التي طبعت عليها النساء وإلا فقد علمت أن الله أباح لنبيه ذلك وأن جميع النساء لو ملكن له رقهن لكان قليلا . ‏

‏قوله ( ما أرى ربك إلا يسارع في هواك ) ‏
‏في رواية محمد بن بشر " إني لأرى ربك يسارع لك في هواك " أي في رضاك , قال القرطبي : هذا قول أبرزه الدلال والغيرة , وهو من نوع قولها ما أحمدكما ولا أحمد إلا الله , وإلا فإضافة الهوى إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تحمل على ظاهره , لأنه لا ينطق عن الهوى ولا يفعل بالهوى , ولو قالت إلى مرضاتك لكان أليق , ولكن الغيرة يغتفر لأجلها إطلاق مثل ذلك . ‏

‏قوله ( رواه أبو سعيد المؤدب ومحمد بن بشر وعبدة عن هشام عن أبيه عن عائشة يزيد بعضهم على بعض ) ‏
‏أما رواية أبي سعيد واسمه محمد بن مسلم بن أبي الوضاح فوصلها ابن مردويه في التفسير والبيهقي من طريق منصور بن أبي مزاحم عنه مختصرا كما نبهت عليه " قالت التي وهبت نفسها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خولة بنت حكيم " حسب , وأما رواية محمد بن بشر فوصلها الإمام أحمد عنه بتمام الحديث , وقد بينت ما فيه من زيادة وفائدة , وأما رواية عبدة وهو ابن سليمان فوصلها مسلم وابن ماجه من طريقه وهي نحو رواية محمد بن بشر
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=7619

:a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: 
:kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: 
:999: :999: :999: :999: :ab8: :ab8: :ab8: :ab8:


----------



## coptic hero (11 يناير 2007)

romyo قال:


> رسول الإسلام ينكح خالته !!!
> :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82:
> :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :999: :999:  :ab8: :ab8: :ab8:



يا عم روميو احنا بنسأل هنا سؤال معين ربنا يخليك ما تعملش زى حمامه الروض وتشتتنا منتظر رأيك فى موضوعنا ولو تحب ابقى نزل موضوعك فى قسم الاديان :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## coptic hero (14 يناير 2007)

حازم قال:


> *لا ياهيرو مقصدش
> 
> وبعدين يا سيدى
> 
> ...



وانت طيب يا عم حازم مع انها جت متأخرة هههههههه


----------



## romyo (15 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> *ما هو رد قعل المسلمين لو منعت امريكا أو اى دوله اوروبيه دخول المصاحف مع المسلمين اسوة بمعامله السعوديه وبعض دول الخليج لحاملى الآنجيل*



عزيزى هيرووو 
اعتذر عن المداخله السابقة التى فى غير موضعها
اما عن سؤالك فلن ارد عليك بل *اذكرك بموقف المسلمين *من قرارات فرنسا بخصوص الحجاب ورأى البابا بندكت فى الاسلام .. بل موقفهم من راى الوزير المسلم فارق حسنى فى الحجاب اعتقد انك عرفت الاجابة​


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

romyo قال:


> عزيزى هيرووو
> اعتذر عن المداخله السابقة التى فى غير موضعها
> اما عن سؤالك فلن ارد عليك بل *اذكرك بموقف المسلمين *من قرارات فرنسا بخصوص الحجاب ورأى البابا بندكت فى الاسلام .. بل موقفهم من راى الوزير المسلم فارق حسنى فى الحجاب اعتقد انك عرفت الاجابة​



تعتذر عن ايه يا عم روميو احنا بنهزر معاك وطبعا انا فهمت قصدك على حاجه تافهه يعملوا عمايل ولو طلب منهم يخلوا السعوديه تدخل انجيل يعملوا مصيبه بس اطمئن السعوديه فيها كنايس كثيرة وفيها مسلمين كتير عرفوا طريق ربنا


----------



## romyo (15 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> تعتذر عن ايه يا عم روميو احنا بنهزر معاك وطبعا انا فهمت قصدك على حاجه تافهه يعملوا عمايل ولو طلب منهم يخلوا السعوديه تدخل انجيل يعملوا مصيبه بس اطمئن السعوديه فيها كنايس كثيرة وفيها مسلمين كتير عرفوا طريق ربنا



اخى هيرووووو
اشكرك على اهتمامك وردك على مشاركتى
و انا عندى فكرة عن اعلان مجد المسيح فى السعودية من كنائس ومتنصرين كثيرين
وانا مش فاهم... هل السعودية معندهاش فكرة ان الكتاب المقدس موجود على النت واى انسان ممكن يقتنيه ...يعنى دخول الانجيل للسعودية سهل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وعجبى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

romyo قال:


> اخى هيرووووو
> اشكرك على اهتمامك وردك على مشاركتى
> و انا عندى فكرة عن اعلان مجد المسيح فى السعودية من كنائس ومتنصرين كثيرين
> وانا مش فاهم... هل السعودية معندهاش فكرة ان الكتاب المقدس موجود على النت واى انسان ممكن يقتنيه ...يعنى دخول الانجيل للسعودية سهل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> وعجبى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​



كل انسان لابد ان تصل له رساله رب المجد ولو داخل الكعبه نفسها ولا تنسى الغير مستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله


----------



## yaseer (15 يناير 2007)

يا اخواني الدينات السماواية تدعو الى التسمح وليس التشتم


----------



## coptic hero (15 يناير 2007)

yaseer قال:


> يا اخواني الدينات السماواية تدعو الى التسمح وليس التشتم



ومن شتم يا اخ ياسر


----------



## العجايبي (23 يناير 2007)

تحفظوا القران ولا تفهموا منه لانكم جهلةبتحفظوا القران ولا تفهموا اى كلمة


----------



## coptic hero (26 يناير 2007)

العجايبي قال:


> تحفظوا القران ولا تفهموا منه لانكم جهلةبتحفظوا القران ولا تفهموا اى كلمة



اخى الحبيب ليس هذا هو موضوعنا ارجو اجابه من الآخوة المسلمين


----------



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

لية طيب ممنوع دخول الاناجيل مع حاملها في دول الخليج والسعودية 
مش هما بيتكلموا عن ااني هما صح لية بقي؟؟؟؟


----------



## coptic hero (6 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> لية طيب ممنوع دخول الاناجيل مع حاملها في دول الخليج والسعودية
> مش هما بيتكلموا عن ااني هما صح لية بقي؟؟؟؟



انه الخوف يا صديقى من المسيحية ولكن الرب قادم لا محالة


----------



## coptic hero (13 مارس 2007)

ابلغنى صديق لى اليوم ان ابن عمه محتجز فى السعودية من اكثر من اسبوع بسبب وجود اجبية معه وهى لمن لا يعرف مجرد كتاب صلوات يومية فعلا حاجه تقرف ربنا يتمجد


----------



## المغتربة (13 مارس 2007)

monlove قال:


> لية طيب ممنوع دخول الاناجيل مع حاملها في دول الخليج والسعودية
> مش هما بيتكلموا عن ااني هما صح لية بقي؟؟؟؟




كلام غير سليم أبداً 
من قال أنا قلاً بأن الكلام الموجود بالأنجيل صحيح 
بل محرف 
ونحنوا نؤمن بها كتاب سماوي فقط وأنه لا يجوز أتباع مابه 
 أتمنى أكون وضحت الخطاء


----------



## ٌrerestons (13 مارس 2007)

*سلملي على الجبنة المحلية*

:new2: يقاطعوا الهمبركر و الكولا و حبوب الفياجرا لمدة يومين


----------



## BITAR (13 مارس 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> كلام غير سليم أبداً
> من قال أنا قلاً بأن الكلام الموجود بالأنجيل صحيح
> بل محرف
> ونحنوا نؤمن بها كتاب سماوي فقط وأنه لا يجوز أتباع مابه
> أتمنى أكون وضحت الخطاء



لا نحكموا على الانجيل بانه محرف من عدمه ( اولا )

(ثانيا) ولاكنكم تؤمنون بانه سماوى ولا تؤمنون بما داخله 

( طبعا من غير متعرفوا ان كان محرف او لا ) المفروض يكون في علامه تعجب 

ولكن كالعاده انتم تخافون ان تقتربوا منه ومن اى رمز يرمز للمسيحيه

ولكنى متعجب من دوله بها قبر (محمد) (ص) و تمنع دخول كتيبات للصلاه 

                                             الرب قريب لمن يدعوه​


----------



## merola (17 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههه الصراحة حتبقة حلوة اوى بس لو عملت كدة السعودية حتمنع دخول المسيحين بلدها


----------



## coptic hero (19 مارس 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> كلام غير سليم أبداً
> من قال أنا قلاً بأن الكلام الموجود بالأنجيل صحيح
> بل محرف
> ونحنوا نؤمن بها كتاب سماوي فقط وأنه لا يجوز أتباع مابه
> أتمنى أكون وضحت الخطاء





كالمعتاد تسرعك يكاد يقضى عليكى انك لم تكلفى نفسك بفهم مشاركة زميلك ورددت عليها بتسرع انه يقصد لماذا تمنع السعودية دخول الآنجيل مع علمها بأن الآسلام قوى وصحيح والمفروض الا يخافوا من المسيحيين


----------



## فخورة_بإسلامي (19 مارس 2007)

لا إلاه إلا الله محمد رسول الله ...
يامسلمين إنتو قاعدين هنا بتتناقشو مع مين ...الله يهديكم بس
أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
يا حبيبي يا رسول الله ...الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام


----------



## محب للمسيح (19 مارس 2007)

الفتنه الفتنه الفتنه الفتنه الفتنه الفتنه الفتنه الفتنه


----------



## islamprtjrs (19 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

ازا بدكن تطرحوا موضوع  اولا مايكون استهزاء بالاديان وازا قلبتوها استهزاء وسب وما جاوبناكم انتو بتحسبوها انحنا خايفيين واتهربنا من الجواب لا والف لا رح جاوبكن 
اولا قبل كل شي ان للقران رب يحميه ووالقران مو هو كتاب وبس  القران هو المسلم  القران محفوظ بالصدور  القران فهمينو وشايلوني بقلوبنا   يعني امريكا رح تمنع دخول المسلمين ((مو معقول)) وصدق الله حين قال ((إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون ))

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## coptic hero (28 مارس 2007)

فخورة_بإسلامي قال:


> لا إلاه إلا الله محمد رسول الله ...
> يامسلمين إنتو قاعدين هنا بتتناقشو مع مين ...الله يهديكم بس
> أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> يا حبيبي يا رسول الله ...الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام



طيب ممكن اسأل حضرتك انتى دخلتى هنا ليه اكيد هم دخلوا الموضوع لنفس السبب ..........تحياتى


----------



## coptic hero (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: رد فعل المسلمين لو منعت المصاحف من دخول او*

*انظروا الفرق بيننا نحن المسيحيين وبينكم انتم الخوف والرعب من ان تصل كلمه الله ورسالته الى ادنس ارض فى العالم يمنعكم خوفكم من السماح بدخول اناجيل الى بلادكم وان حدث لشخص ان اخذ كتابه ليقرأ يجد الشيطان الاعظم يهيج عليه اليعفوريين مثل حادث الدكتور ممدوح المصرى المحتجز بالسعوديه اضغط هنا *


----------



## asmicheal (22 أغسطس 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *ما هو رد قعل المسلمين لو منعت امريكا أو اى دوله اوروبيه دخول المصاحف مع المسلمين اسوة بمعامله السعوديه وبعض دول الخليج لحاملى الآنجيل*


 



:download:


هيملائوا الدنيا شتايم فى المسيحية والمسيحيين 
وازاى 
المسيحيين خايفين 
من المصاحف لذا يمنعوا دخولها 


احممممممممممممممم


----------



## joseph7 (23 أغسطس 2010)

الى فخورة  بإسلامي ٠٠٠وإنتي لماذا دخلتي هذا المنتدى


----------



## القلب الرحيم (23 أغسطس 2010)

*افتكر في الزمان اللي احنا فيه كل واحد يقدر يدخل اي حاجة عايزها من غير موانع*
*ثورة الاتصالات حطمت كل الحواجز والاسوار*
*الانترنت كفاية*


----------

